# دعوى لمناضرة  حول محمد ( صلعم) في العهد القديم  و الجديد  من يقبل تحدي



## زيد القسام (8 يونيو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم

محمد رسول الله و هناك ادلة عديدة على انه رسول الله من بين هده الادلة ايات في التوراة و الانجيل واشهر هده الايات اية " المعزي " إن كنتم تحبونني فاحفظوا وصاياي وأنا أطلب من الأب فيعطيكم معزيا  آخر ليمكث معكم إلي الأبد، روح الحق الذي لا يستطيع العالم أن يقبله لأنه لا يراه ولا يعرفه وأما أنتم فتعرفونه لأنه ماكث معكم ويكون فيكم 

فالمعزي هنا هو محمد ( صلى الله عليه و سلم ) لعدة اسباب سادكرها فيما بعد فمن يقبل التحدي


----------



## Christian Knight (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: دعوى لمناضرة  حول محمد ( صلعم) في العهد القديم  و الجديد  من يقبل تحدي*

*اقرا هذا الكتاب ففيه الرد المفحم على كل هذه الشبهات

هل تنبّأ الكتاب المقدّس
عن نبيّ آخر يأتي بعد المسيح؟
http://www.exmuslim.com/books/files/frabdelmassih/prophecy.htm

وساورد لك الجزء المتعلق بكلمة المعزى:

الباراقليط
هل هو الروح القدس أم إنسان نبي؟​تصوّر البعض أنَّ لفظ " باراقليط " الوارد في الإنجيل ‏للقديس يوحنا والأوصاف التي أطلقها الرب يسوع المسيح عليه لا تنطبق على الروح القدس، روح الله، إنما تنطبق على إنسان، نبي، يأتي بعده، بعد المسيح، أي تنطبق علي إنسان وليس علي إله!! وبالتالى تعلن عن مجىء نبى وليس عن مجىء أقنوم أو صفة ذاتية من صفات الله.

وتصوّروا، أو هكذا أرادوا أنْ يتصوّروا، أو يُصوّروا لأنفسهم ولغيرهم، أنَّ الباراقليط مشتق لغويًا من ‏الحمد ويعني " الحماد "، المحمود أو الممدوح أو الممجد، ويُشير إلى نبي يشتق اسمه من الحمد، وأنَّ ما أطلقه المسيح من صفات على الباراقليط هي صفات هذا النبي وتشير إلى أعماله وشريعته وما شهد به المسيح عنه!!.

وفيما يلي أهم الأقوال التي يقولونها والحجج التي يتحججون ويتعللون بها(1):

1- قالوا إنَّ اليهود والمسيحيين اعتادوا في الماضي والحاضر أن يترجموا الأسماء ( في الغالب؟؟ )، وأن المسيح كان يتكلم باللغة العبرية أو الآرامية وليس اليونانية، وهذا يعني أنّض ‏الإنجيل الرابع، الإنجيل بحسب القديس يوحنا، ترجم اسم من بشّر به المسيح إلى اليونانية، كالعادة؟؟؟، ثم عرّب مترجمو الترجمة العربية اللفظ اليوناني بفاواقليط!!
ونقول لهم أن القديس يوحنا الرسول وتلميذ المسيح كان يكتب بوحي الروح القدس وكان معصومًا من الخطأ، لحظة الوحي الإلهي، وكل كلمة كان يدونها كانت هي كلمة الله المكتوبة ‏بالروح القدس، ولا يمكن أن يخطئ فيها مطلقًا. كما أنَّ العلماء الذين ترجموا الكلمة ترجموها حسب تاريخها السابق للإنجيل بحسب القديس يوحنا وحسب ما وردت في الكتاب المقدس بصفة عامة، وحسب ما فهمه آباء الكنيسة في القرون الأربعة الأولي ( أنظر الفصل التالي ).

2- وقد وجد هؤلاء فيما كتبه أحد القسوس الذين كانوا يبشرون في الهند سنة 1268هـ في رسالة صغيرة في ‏اللغة الأردية ( لسان اردو ) والتي طبعت في كلكتا في الهند، والتي أراد أن ينبّه فيها على أنَّ سب وقوع الخطأ والخلط في محاولة شرح كلمة باراقليط هو وجود كلمة يونانية مشابهة لكلمة باراقليط‏ باراكليتوس " هي بيريقليط " بيريكليتوس "، وتعني " المشهور أو الممدوح أو الممجد أو المحمود "، مما جعلهم يتمسكون بأقوالهم بشدة، وقالوا أن التفاوت في‏ اللفظين يسير جدًا، وأنَّ الحروف اليونانية كانت متشابهة فتبدل لفظ بيريكليتوس إلى باراكليتوس في بعض ‏النسخ من الكاتب قريب القياس، ثم رجّح أهل التثليث المنكرون هذه النسخة على النسخ الأخرى!!
ونكرر لمثل هؤلاء ونقول لهم أنَّه لا توجد مخطوطة واحدة في أي مكان من الأماكن ولا في أي زمن من الأزمنة وُجد فيها غير كلمة ( Parakletos )، بل ونتحدى أن يُظهر أحد عكس ذلك!!

وقال آخر " في إنجيل يوحنا الحالي 14/16و5ا/26و16/7 نجد كلمة ( المعزي )‏ ترجمة لكلمة ( Paraklētos ) ويعتقد علماؤنا أن الكلمة ( Parakletos ) قراءة محرّفة لكلمة ( Periklytos )، فعلي أي أساس بني هؤلاء العلماء اعتقادهم؟!!! ثم يُضيف " إنَّ كلمات المسيح الأصلية نبوّة بالاسم عن آخر سيأتي بعده "!!! 
وذلك دون أنّ يُراعي القرينة وسياق الكلام والنصّ الموجود فيه الكلمة وأن اللغة اليونانية ليس بها تشكيل ( فتحة وكسرة وضمّة وسكون... إلخ. ونضيف معلومة للقارئ العزيز أنَّ التشكيل في اللغة العربية وللقرآن الكريم تم عمله في حوالي عام 150 هـ علي يد أبو الأسود الدؤلي )، مثل اللغة العربية، وإنما التشكيل فيها يأتي كجزء من كتابة الكلمة نفسها.
ومن ثم فإنَّ تغيير كلمة ( Παράκλητος - Paraklētos ) لتصبح ( Περίκλυτος - Periklytos)، يعني تغيير ثلاثة حروف موجودة في أصل الكلمة ( e, i, u /, υ  ,ι ε لتصبح a,a,e -,ά, η  α)، ولا يُوجد أي دليل أو برهان علي حدوث تغيير في القراءة الأصلية، فلدينا عدد ضخم من المخطوطات الخاصّة بالإنجيل بحسب القديس يوحنا والتي يرجع أقدمها إلي سنة 200م، وهي معروضة في المتاحف وعلي شبكة الإنترنت ومتاحة للجميع للإطلاع عليها وجميع المخطوطات لا يوجد بها سوي كلمة  ( Παράκλητος - Paraklētos ).
وهذا يبيّن لنا كيف يُلقون بالأقوال بلا سند أو دليل أو منطق، ويفترضون وجود ما ليس له وجود!!

وقال أحد الكتاب المعاصرين " أنَّ كلمة باراقليط - paraklete  مأخوذة من الثناء والحمد وتعني الممدوح أو المحمود، وأنَّها تُترجم في اللغة اليونانية دائمًا بكلمة بيريكليتوس Periklytos، وإنجيل يوحنا حاليًا في الآيات:14/16و5ا/26و16/7 يستخدم كلمة  Comforter ( معزي ) من النسخة الإنجليزية كترجمة للكلمة اليونانية باراكليتوس ( Παράκλητος - Paraklētos ) والتي تعني شفيع أو مدافع، وهو الشخص الذي يدعي لمساعدة آخر أو صديق رحيم أكثر مما تعني معزي، ثمّ يزعم قائلاً : " والأساتذة المتخصصون في اللاهوت يقولون إنَّ باراكليتوس هي تحريف في القراءة للكتابة الأصلية بيريكليتوس"!!

ونقول له مَنْ هؤلاء " المتخصّصون في اللاهوت " الذين تزعم أنَّهم قالوا ذلك؟!!

ويزيد من مزاعمه ويقول " وفي القول الأصلي ليسوع المسيح فيه تنبؤ لنبي يُشتق اسمه من الحمد " ويزعم قائلاً " وحتى لو قرأنا باراكليتوس فإنها تدلّ ‏على النبيّ الكريم الذي كان رحيمًا بكلّ الخلائق"!! ثم يلجأ إلى الترجمة الإنجليزية ويُعدّد ضمير الغائب المذكّر ظنًا منه أنَّ ذلك يُؤكّد مزاعمه فيقول؛ " ومن فضلك، عَدِّد ضمائر " هو " he's‏ المستخدمة لوصف الباراكليت: 
" Hombeit when he the spirit of truth is come, he will guide you into all truth for he shall not speak of himself, but whatsoever he shall hear that shall he speak and he will show you things to come"

ستجدهم سبعة ضمائر مذكرة في جملة واحدة. لا توجد آية أخرى في الـ 61‏ سفرًا في إنجيل البروتستانت أو الـ 73سفرًا لإنجيل الكاثوليك بها سبعة ضمائر مذكرة وسوف توافقني أنَّ ‏كل هذه الضمائر المُذكّرة من آية واحدة لا يمكن أن تدل على Ghost (شبح أو طيف أو روح ) سواء كان مقدسًا أم لا "!!‏
 وهكذا يزعم بلا دليل وبدون أي فهم أو معرفة بالكتاب المقدّس والعقيدة المسيحية أنَّ الروح القدس مجرّد قوّة وليس أقنوم الحياة في الذات الإلهيّة وأنّه يُخاطب بكل ضمائر العقل، فهو يُخاطب بضمير المخاطب والمُتكلّم والغائب في أحوال كثيرة كما سنري لاحقًا.

ثم يزعم هذا الكاتب أنَّه عندما نوقشت هذه النقطة الخاصة بالسبعة ضمائر المذكورة في آية واحدة من الإنجيل في مناظرة في الهند مع المبشّرين المسيحيّين غُيّرَت النسخة الأرديّة من الإنجيل وهو خداع معتاد من المبشّرين خاصّة في اللغات الإقليمية!! ثم يُضيف زعمًا آخر قائلاً؛ " آخر حيلة عثرتُ عليها في الإنجيل باللغة الإفريقيّة في هذه الآية موضع البحث فقد غيّروا كلمة معزّي ( مساعد  Comforter) إلي كلمة وسيط ( Mediator) وأقحموا فيها جملة الروح القدس وهي التي لم يجرأ أي دارس إنجيلي في إقحامها إلي النسخ الإنجليزية المتعددة ولا حتي جماعة شهود يهوه! وهكذا يصنع المسيحيّون بكلمات الله"!!

والسؤال هنا هو: من أين جاء بالزعم أنَّ جملة " الروح القدس " مُقحمة سواء في الأصل اليوناني أو في أي ترجمة علي الإطلاق؟!! ‏

ثمّ يًضيف؛ إذا رجعنا إلي الكلمة ( الروح القدس ) في الأصل اليوناني " بنيوما Pneuma " ومعناها النفس أو الروح أو الغاز أو الهواء ولا توجد كلمة واحدة منفصلة للتعبير عن الروح في الكُتب المقدّسة اليونانيّة، وبالنسبة لمحرّري نسخة الملك جيمس والتي تُسَمّي أيضًا النسخة المرجع ونسخة الرومان الكاثوليك أعطوا أفضلية لكلمة Ghost بمعني الطيف أو الشبح بدلاً من كلمة Spirit  بمعني الروح عندما يترجمون كلمة Pneuma  اليونانية "!! ثم يزيد في إدعاءاته قائلاً " ويمكن أنْ نلاحظ أنَّ أي دارس إنجيلي من أي مستوي لم يحاول أنْ يوازن أو يقارن في المعني بين كمة باراكليتوس في النسخ الأصلية اليونانية وبين‏ الروح القدسي Holy Ghost ونستطيع الآن أن نقول بكل ثقة وبدون تردد أنَّه إذا كان المعزي أو المساعد هو الروح القدسي أو االإلهي، إذًا فإنَّ الروح القدسي أو الإلهي هو النبي القدسي أو الإلهي ونحن.... ‏نقرّ ونؤمن بأن أي نبن مرسل من قبل الله عز وجل هو نبلي قدسي وبدون أي خطيئة"!!

وهو هنا يخترع ترجمة من وحي خياله ليؤيذد بها مزاعمه، ويُفسّر كلمة الله علي هواه بعيدًا عن قرينتها وسياق الكلام التي وردت به!! ونسأله هنا أيضًا ؟ من قال أنَّ الأنبياء قد تسموا بالأرواح القدسيّة ؟!!

ويزعم آخر قائلاً:"يعتقد بعض العلماء أنَّ ما قاله عيسي بلغته الآرامية، أقرب إلي الكلمة اليونانيّة Periklytos "!! والتي يقول أنَّها تُقابل في العربية اسم مشتق من الحمد!! ونقول له مَنْ هم هؤلاء العلماء المزعومون، ومن أين جاءوا بهذا الزعم؟!! ثم يضيف زاعمًا " وقد ثبت أنَّ ثمة حالات كثيرة مماثلة في العهد الجديد، حلّت فيها كلمة محل أخري، أضف علي ذلك أنَّ هناك احتمالاً آخر، وهو أنَّ الكلمة كانت Periklytos ، ثم أغفل الكتبة إحداهما لتشابههما الشديد مع الأخري وقربها المكاني منها، وإذا صحّ هذا الغرض، فسيكون معني النصّ اليوناني " فيعطيكم معزيًا آخر " !!‏

ونقول له أيضًا ؟ ما هي الكلمات التي حلّت مكان كلمات أخرى في العهد الجديد، هل يمكن أنْ يدلّنا عليها ؟!! ونقول له كذلك هل يمكن أنْ تُبني العقائد التي يؤمن بها الناس والتي تحكم مصيرهم الأبدي على مجرد الاحتمال أو الظن ؟!!‏

ثم يضيف الاسم المشتق من الحمد بدلاً من " فيعطيكم معزيًا آخر "، ويكمّل زعمه قائلاً " وقد ظهرت مثل تلك الأخطاء في وجود مسافات بين الحروف في النص اليوناني، وذلك قد ينتج عنه أن تغفل عين الكاتب كلمة تشبه أخري أو تقاربها في المكان، أمّا بالنسبة لكلمة " روح " التي وردت في هذا الموضوع أنَّ النبي القادم سيكون من جنس البشر، ففي أناجيل العهد الجديد أطلقت هذه الكلمة أيضًا علي من يتلقي الوحي الإلهي، وعلي من يمتلك القدرة على الاتصال الروحي وبناء على ذلك " روح الحق " هو ذلك الشخص الذى لديه قوى ‏اتصال روحية، أى ذلك الشخص الذي يتلقي الوحي الإلهي، والذى يتميّز بأنَّه مكرّس للحق كلية في حياته وسلوكه وشخصيته، وأنَّ عيسي عليه السلام قد ذكر أنَّ النبي سوف يكشف عن أمور يجهلها عيسي نفسه، ولو كان عيسي قد جاء " بجميع الحق " لما كانت هناك حاجة لأنْ يأتي نبي من بعده يحلّ للناس " جميع الحق " أنّّ " المعزّي " سيكون مثل عيسي، بشرًا نبيًا، وليس روحًا"!!!!

من أين جاء بهذه الأقوال التي لم يذكر ولا يُمْكن أنْ يذكر دليلاً واحدًا عليها؟!!! ومن قال له أنَّ المسيح قال أنَّ هناك ما يجهله هو؟ في حين أنَّ الكتب الدينية تقول أنَّه يعلم كلّ شيء ؟ّ!! وما هو الحق الذي لم يأت به المسيح وكان العالم في حاجة إليه، ومن أسمائه أنَّه الحق، كيف يكون هو الحق ولم يأتِ للناس بجميع الحق؟!! وإذا كان المسيح، في اعتقاد هذا الكاتب هو كلمة الله وروح منه وأنَّه كان يخلق بإذن الله ويعلم الغيب بأذن الله ويُحيي الموتي ويشفي المرضى بأذن الله وأنَّ الله جعل الذين إتبعوه فوق الذين كفروا إلى يوم القيامة، فهل يمكن أن يُقال أنَّه يجهل بعض الأمور؟!!‏

ويزعم هذا الكاتب قائلاً؛ " يقدّم لنا النصّ اليوناني الإجابة الواضحة علي ذلك السؤال لأنَّه يستخدم كلمة allon وهي مفعول به مذكّر من كلمة allos التي معناها " آخر من نفس النوع " أما الكلمة التي معناها " آخر من نفس مغاير " فهي hetenos وهي غير مستخدمة في النصّ اليوناني، وهذا يحسم المسألة، فسيكون " المعزّي " إذن " آخر من نفس النوع "، أي مثل عيسي وموسي الذي قال " مثلي " أي بشر وليس روح"!!

هكذا يتحدث دون أي معرفة بالكتاب المقدس!! فكما وصف الرب يسوع المسيح الروح القدس بالمعزي الآخر وصف الله الآب أيضًا بالآخر، الذي يشهد له، أي المسيح، فقال " الَّذِي يَشْهَدُ لِي هُوَ آخَرُ " allos " وَأَنَا أَعْلَمُ أَنَّ شَهَادَتَهُ الَّتِي يَشْهَدُهَا لِي هِيَ حَقٌّ " (يوحنا5/32). 


‏3- وإتّخذ بعض هؤلاء من إدعاء " ماني المبتدع - الهرطوقي " وتخيلهم أنه كان مسيحيًا، من وجهة نظرهم، في القرن الثاني الميلادي، أنَّه الباراقليط الذي وعد بمجيئه، حجّة على صحّة مزاعمهم من أنَّ الباراقليط هو إنسان وليس روح!!

قال أحدهم " ومما يدل على أنَّ لفظ بيرقليط: يعنى نبيًا آتيًا من بعد عيسى عليه السلام - أنَّ مونتانوس إدّعى النبوّة في القرن الثاني للميلاد، وزعم أنه البيرقليط‏ الذي وعد بمجيئه عيسى، وكذلك ماني الفارسي في القرن الثالث. وهذا يدل علي أنَّ هذه اللفظة تعنى شخصًا بشريًا، وإلا ما جرؤ هذان على هذا القول. ويقول الأنبا أثناسيوس " إنَّ لفظ باراقليط إذا حرّف نطقه قليلاً يصير بيريكليت ومعناه الحمد أو الشكر وهو قريب من لفظ " أحمد".‏

فهل يريد مثل هذا الكاتب أن يؤمن بكلام محرّف؟!! وهل يقبل أن يحرّف اللفظ ليتّفق مع فكره؟!! كما أن ماني كان يخلط بين المسيحية والوثنية وكان يؤمن بوجود إلهيين، إله النور وإله الظلمة ( أنظر الفصل التالي )!! فهل يمكن أن نتخذ من أفكاره دليلاً على عقيدة صحيحة؟!!

4- وكما زعم هؤلاء، بناء على ما جاء في كتب الأحاديث والسيرة والتفسير غير المسيحية، أنَّ أحبار اليهود ورهبان النصارى كانوا في نهاية القرن الخامس الميلادي وبداية السادس ينتظرون " نبيًا آتيًا "، ومن ثم راحوا يبحثون في آيات الكتاب المقدس بعهديه، القديم والجديد، لإيجاد ما يثبت هذه الأقاويل، وهنا زعموا أنَّ اللفظ الذي استخدمه المسيح هو لفظ عبري وقالوا أنَّه مفقود!! وقالوا أنَّ الباراقليط هو ترجمة له ويشير إلى ذلك النبي الموعود!!

5- ثم عادوا وناقضوا كل ما سبق أن قالوه وقالوا أن اللفظ الأصلي هو " باراقليط " وأنَّه لا ينفي الاستدلال أيضًا على أن المقصود به هو النبي الموعود، لأنَّ معناه المعزي والمعين والشفيع، وهذه المعاني كلها تنطبق عليه!! وهكذا يقولون القول ونقيضه ليحاولوا إيجاد ما يزعمون أنَّه دليل علي صحّة ما يدّعون!!


6- وزعم بعض منهم أن التلاميذ كانوا قد قبلوا الروح القدس واستفاضوا به من قبل لأنه نزل على قلب كل واحد منهم وحل فيهم، ومن ثمّ فالباراقليط الذي وعد به المسيح هو النبي الموعود!! ونقول لهم أنَّ الروح القدس لم يحل علي التلاميذ إلا بعد هذا الوعد الذي وعدهم به وليس قبله.

7- وقال بعض آخر" أنَّ الروح القدس متّحد بالآب وفي ذاته، حسب أقوال علماء اللاهوت المسيحيين، فكيف يرسله المسيح؟ ومن ثم فالمرسل هو نبي مثل المسيح وليس روح الله " !! ونقول ‏لهم أيضًا أنَّ الله غير محدود لا في المكان و لا في الزمان، فهو موجود في كل مكان وزمان، وعملية إرسال الروح القدس أو الابن لا تعني الانفصال عن الآب، إنما تعني عمل الروح القدس أو الابن في البشرية، فهذا شئ يختصّ بالله غير المحدود بذاته أو بكلمته أو بروحه.

8- وزعم د. موريس بوكاي الذي اقتبس كل الآيات المتصلة بموضوع الباراقليط، وقدم ستة انثقادات على صدق هذا النصّ الإنجيلي، وقال زاعمًا إن بعض الحقائق قد غابث من الإنجيل!! وإن بعض الكلمات قد أضيفت!!! وإن الكلمات اليونانية استُخدمت بطريقة خاطئة!! وإن معظم الترجمات للنصّ الأصلي خاطئة!!! وهذه الانتقادات الخطيرة التي قدّمها د. بوكاي بمهارة لكي تبدو وكأنها مستندة إلى دراساث علمية ‏صحيحة لا ثستند على أى أساس علمي أو غير علمي بالمرة ولكن على مجرذد التخمين والظن والافتراض!!

وهناك الكثير من الأقوال التي سنعلق عليها في حينها، ومبدئيًا نقول أننا نحترم عقائد الجميع ولا نتدخل فيها ولا نتكلم عنها، ولكننا نوضّح حقيقة عقائدنا ونشرح المعنى الحقيقي لآيات الكتاب المقدس الذي يحاول البعض تفسيرها بصورة لا تتفق لا مع حقيقة ‏الإيمان المسيحى ولامع جوهر ومضمون الكتاب المقدس نفسه.‏





تاريخ استخدام كلمة الباراقليط
ومعناها وترجماتها المختلفة​1- الباراقليط والعهد الجديد:
وردت كلمة باراقليط، حرفيًا باراكليتوس ( Παράκλητος - Paraklētos )، في العهد الجديد وبالتحديد في الإنجيل بحسب القديس يوحنا والرسالة الأولي للقديس‏ يوحنا خمس مرات فقط، أربع مرّات في الإنجيل ومرة واحدة في رسالته الأولى. ولم ترد ثانية في بقية العهد الجديد. وفيما يلي الظروف التي تحدث فيها الربّ يسوع المسيح عن هذه الكلمة:‏
قبل القبض عليه ومحاكمته، وفي لقائه الأخير مع تلاميذه قبل صلبه وموته جسديًا ثم قيامته، أخذ الرب يسوع المسيح يُحدّث تلاميذه، بعد أن كشف لهم حقيقة علاقته بالآب ووحدة الآب والابن في الطبيعة والذات الإلهية لله الواحد، الموجود بذاته والناطق بكلمته والحي بروحه القدوس، ووجوده الأزلي السابق لخليقة العالم (يوحنا14و17)، عن اختفائه عنهم بالموت جسديًا ثم ظهوره لهم بعد قيامته فقال لهم:
" بَعْدَ قَلِيلٍ لاَ يَرَانِي الْعَالَمُ أَيْضاً وَأَمَّا أَنْتُمْ فَتَرَوْنَنِي. إِنِّي أَنَا حَيٌّ فَأَنْتُمْ سَتَحْيَوْنَ " (يوحنا 14/19)،
" بَعْدَ قَلِيلٍ لاَ تُبْصِرُونَنِي ثُمَّ بَعْدَ قَلِيلٍ أَيْضاً تَرَوْنَنِي لأَنِّي ذَاهِبٌ إِلَى الآبِ " (يوحنا16/16)،
" فَقَالَ قَوْمٌ مِنْ تلاَمِيذِهِ بَعْضُهُمْ لِبَعْضٍ: مَا هُوَ هَذَا الَّذِي يَقُولُهُ لَنَا: بَعْدَ قَلِيلٍ لاَ تُبْصِرُونَنِي ثُمَّ بَعْدَ قَلِيلٍ أَيْضاً تَرَوْنَنِي وَلأَنِّي ذَاهِبٌ إِلَى الآبِ؟ " (يوحنا16/17).

وكانت أجابته لهم " أَعَنْ هَذَا تَتَسَاءَلُونَ فِيمَا بَيْنَكُمْ لأَنِّي قُلْتُ: بَعْدَ قَلِيلٍ لاَ تُبْصِرُونَنِي ثُمَّ بَعْدَ قَلِيلٍ أَيْضاً تَرَوْنَنِي. اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّكُمْ سَتَبْكُونَ وَتَنُوحُونَ وَالْعَالَمُ يَفْرَحُ. أَنْتُمْ سَتَحْزَنُونَ وَلَكِنَّ حُزْنَكُمْ يَتَحَوَّلُ إِلَى فَرَحٍ. اَلْمَرْأَةُ وَهِيَ تَلِدُ تَحْزَنُ لأَنَّ سَاعَتَهَا قَدْ جَاءَتْ وَلَكِنْ مَتَى وَلَدَتِ الطِّفْلَ لاَ تَعُودُ تَذْكُرُ الشِّدَّةَ لِسَبَبِ الْفَرَحِ لأَنَّهُ قَدْ وُلِدَ إِنْسَانٌ فِي الْعَالَمِ. فَأَنْتُمْ كَذَلِكَ عِنْدَكُمُ الآنَ حُزْنٌ. وَلَكِنِّي سَأَرَاكُمْ أَيْضاً فَتَفْرَحُ قُلُوبُكُمْ وَلاَ يَنْزِعُ أَحَدٌ فَرَحَكُمْ مِنْكُمْ.
وَفِي ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ لاَ تَسْأَلُونَنِي شَيْئاً. اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ كُلَّ مَا طَلَبْتُمْ مِنَ الآبِ بِاسْمِي يُعْطِيكُمْ. إِلَى الآنَ لَمْ تَطْلُبُوا شَيْئاً بِاسْمِي. اُطْلُبُوا تَأْخُذُوا لِيَكُونَ فَرَحُكُمْ كَامِلاً. " قَدْ كَلَّمْتُكُمْ بِهَذَا بِأَمْثَالٍ وَلَكِنْ تَأْتِي سَاعَةٌ حِينَ لاَ أُكَلِّمُكُمْ أَيْضاً بِأَمْثَالٍ بَلْ أُخْبِرُكُمْ عَنِ الآبِ علاَنِيَةً. فِي ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ تَطْلُبُونَ بِاسْمِي. وَلَسْتُ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ إِنِّي أَنَا أَسْأَلُ الآبَ مِنْ أَجْلِكُمْ، لأَنَّ الآبَ نَفْسَهُ يُحِبُّكُمْ لأَنَّكُمْ قَدْ أَحْبَبْتُمُونِي وَآمَنْتُمْ أَنِّي مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ خَرَجْتُ. خَرَجْتُ مِنْ عِنْدِ الآبِ وَقَدْ أَتَيْتُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ وَأَيْضاً أَتْرُكُ الْعَالَمَ وَأَذْهَبُ إِلَى الآبِ " (يوحنا16/19-28).

أعطي الرب يسوع المسيح تلاميذه وصاياه الأخيرة وأخبرهم عمّا سيحدث لهم من ضيقات ومتاعب واضطرابات واضطهادات لأجل اسمه في الأيام القليلة القادمة، وكان يقصد بذلك تقوية وتشديد إيمانهم وتعريفهم بما سيحدث لهم حتي يكونوا علي بيّنة ممّا سيأتي عليهم، ومن ثمّ فقد قال لهم تأكيدًا لذلك: 
†       ‏" كَلَّمْتُكُمْ بِهَذَا لِكَيْ يَثْبُتَ فَرَحِي فِيكُمْ وَيُكْمَلَ فَرَحُكُمْ " (يوحنا15/11).
†       " قَدْ كَلَّمْتُكُمْ بِهَذَا لِكَيْ لاَ تَعْثُرُوا " (يوحنا16/1).
†       " لَكِنِّي قَدْ كَلَّمْتُكُمْ بِهَذَا حَتَّى إِذَا جَاءَتِ السَّاعَةُ تَذْكُرُونَ أَنِّي أَنَا قُلْتُهُ لَكُمْ. وَلَمْ أَقُلْ لَكُمْ مِنَ الْبِدَايَةِ لأَنِّي كُنْتُ مَعَكُمْ " (يوحنا16/4).
†       " قَدْ كَلَّمْتُكُمْ بِهَذَا بِأَمْثَالٍ وَلَكِنْ تَأْتِي سَاعَةٌ حِينَ لاَ أُكَلِّمُكُمْ أَيْضاً بِأَمْثَالٍ بَلْ أُخْبِرُكُمْ عَنِ الآبِ علاَنِيَةً " (يوحنا16/25).
†       " قَدْ كَلَّمْتُكُمْ بِهَذَا لِيَكُونَ لَكُمْ فِيَّ سلاَمٌ. فِي الْعَالَمِ سَيَكُونُ لَكُمْ ضِيقٌ وَلَكِنْ ثِقُوا: أَنَا قَدْ غَلَبْتُ الْعَالَمَ " (يوحنا16/33).
وفي أثناء هذا الحديث الطويل حدّثهم عن إرساله للروح القدس الذي وصفه بالباراقليط، أي المعزّي أو المدافع أو المحامي فقال:
1-     " وَأَنَا أَطْلُبُ مِنَ الآبِ فَيُعْطِيكُمْ مُعَزِّياً آخَرَ( ἄλλον παράκλητον – allon Parakleton ) لِيَمْكُثَ مَعَكُمْ إِلَى الأَبَدِ  رُوحُ الْحَقِّ الَّذِي لاَ يَسْتَطِيعُ الْعَالَمُ أَنْ يَقْبَلَهُ لأَنَّهُ لاَ يَرَاهُ وَلاَ يَعْرِفُهُ وَأَمَّا أَنْتُمْ فَتَعْرِفُونَهُ لأَنَّهُ مَاكِثٌ مَعَكُمْ وَيَكُونُ فِيكُمْ. لاَ أَتْرُكُكُمْ يَتَامَى. إِنِّي آتِي إِلَيْكُمْ. " (يوحنا14/16-18).
2-      " وَأَمَّا الْمُعَزِّي ( Παράκλητος - Paraklētos ) الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ الَّذِي سَيُرْسِلُهُ الآبُ بِاسْمِي فَهُوَ يُعَلِّمُكُمْ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ وَيُذَكِّرُكُمْ بِكُلِّ مَا قُلْتُهُ لَكُمْ" (يوحنا14/26).
3-     " وَمَتَى جَاءَ الْمُعَزِّي ( Παράκλητος - Paraklētos ) الَّذِي سَأُرْسِلُهُ أَنَا إِلَيْكُمْ مِنَ الآبِ رُوحُ الْحَقِّ الَّذِي مِنْ عِنْدِ الآبِ يَنْبَثِقُ فَهُوَ يَشْهَدُ لِي وَتَشْهَدُونَ أَنْتُمْ أَيْضاً لأَنَّكُمْ مَعِي مِنَ الاِبْتِدَاءِ " (يوحنا15/26و27).
4-     " لكِنِّي أَقُولُ لَكُمُ الْحَقَّ إِنَّهُ خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ أَنْ أَنْطَلِقَ لأَنَّهُ إِنْ لَمْ أَنْطَلِقْ لاَ يَأْتِيكُمُ الْمُعَزِّي ( Παράκλητος - Paraklētos ) وَلَكِنْ إِنْ ذَهَبْتُ أُرْسِلُهُ إِلَيْكُمْ. وَمَتَى جَاءَ ذَاكَ يُبَكِّتُ الْعَالَمَ عَلَى خَطِيَّةٍ وَعَلَى بِرٍّ وَعَلَى دَيْنُونَةٍ. أَمَّا عَلَى خَطِيَّةٍ فَلأَنَّهُمْ لاَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِي. وَأَمَّا عَلَى بِرٍّ فَلأَنِّي ذَاهِبٌ إِلَى أَبِي وَلاَ تَرَوْنَنِي أَيْضاً. وَأَمَّا عَلَى دَيْنُونَةٍ فَلأَنَّ رَئِيسَ هَذَا الْعَالَمِ قَدْ دِينَ. إِنَّ لِي أُمُوراً كَثِيرَةً أَيْضاً لأَقُولَ لَكُمْ وَلَكِنْ لاَ تَسْتَطِيعُونَ أَنْ تَحْتَمِلُوا الآنَ. وَأَمَّا مَتَى جَاءَ ذَاكَ رُوحُ الْحَقِّ فَهُوَ يُرْشِدُكُمْ إِلَى جَمِيعِ الْحَقِّ لأَنَّهُ لاَ يَتَكَلَّمُ مِنْ نَفْسِهِ بَلْ كُلُّ مَا يَسْمَعُ يَتَكَلَّمُ بِهِ وَيُخْبِرُكُمْ بِأُمُورٍ آتِيَةٍ. ذَاكَ يُمَجِّدُنِي لأَنَّهُ يَأْخُذُ مِمَّا لِي وَيُخْبِرُكُمْ. كُلُّ مَا لِلآبِ هُوَ لِي. لِهَذَا قُلْتُ إِنَّهُ يَأْخُذُ مِمَّا لِي وَيُخْبِرُكُمْ " (يوحنا16/7-15).

ثم استخدم القديس يوحنا بعد ذلك تعبير الباراقليط ( Παράκλητος - Paraklētos )، عن الرب يسوع المسيح نفسه كالشفيع أو المحامي فقال " يَا أَوْلاَدِي، أَكْتُبُ إِلَيْكُمْ هَذَا لِكَيْ لاَ تُخْطِئُوا. وَإِنْ أَخْطَأَ أَحَدٌ فَلَنَا شَفِيعٌ (παράκλητον –  Parakleton ) عِنْدَ الآبِ، يَسُوعُ الْمَسِيحُ الْبَارُّ، وَهُوَ كَفَّارَةٌ لِخَطَايَانَا. لَيْسَ لِخَطَايَانَا فَقَطْ، بَلْ لِخَطَايَا كُلِّ الْعَالَمِ أَيْضاً " (1يوحنا2/1و2). وبذلك يكون الباراقليط الأول هو الرب يسوع المسيح نفسه والباراقليط الآخر هو الروح القدس.
2- المعني اللغوي لكلمة الباراقليط (1):
 الكلمة اليونانية هي ( Παράκλητος - Paraklētos ) من الفعل " باراكليو – παρακαλέω - parakaleō - par-ak-al-eh'-o ) ومعناها:
" To call near, that is, invite, invoke (by imploration, hortation or consolation): - beseech, call for, (be of good) comfort, desire, (give) exhort (-ation), intreat, pray".
وجمعه ( Παρεκαλουν - Parekloun ). 
وكلمة " ( Παράκλητος - Paraklētos ) اسم مفعول، وتعني في أصلها اللغويّ " المستعان به called to one side "، وقد جاءت في الترجمة السبعينية في أيوب (16/3) في اسم الفاعل بصيغة الجمع – في وصف أصحابه الذين جاءوا إليه في كربه: " مُعَزُّون ( Παράκλητορες - Paraklētres ) - مُتْعِبُون كُلّكًم ".
وتعني الكلمة، في معناها العام، في الكتابات الأدبية الكلاسيكية اليونانية قبل الميلاد؛ " شخص يُستدعي للمساعدة، يُستدعي ليقدّم مساعدة، بمعني مساعد في المحكمة، أي " محامٍ " قانوني أو مستشار للدفاع، كما استخدمت بصيغة المبني للمجهول بمعني " مُستدعي ". 
وهذا المعني القانوني الفني هو الغالب في الاستخدام وتقابله كلمة " محامٍ " أو " مستشار " أو " وكيل دعاوي ". كما استخدمت بمعني شفيع أو وسيط أو معين بصورة عامّة
" An intercessor, consoler: - advocate, comforter " 

3- الباراقليط والترجمة اليونانية (السبعينية LXX) للعهد القديم (حوالي 275ق. م.)(2):
استخدمت كلمة باراقليط ( Παράκλητος - Paraklētos ) في الأدب اليوناني في القرن الرابع قبل الميلاد بمعنى " شخص يُستدعى للمساعدة، يُستدعي لتقديم مساعدة "، كما بيّنا أعلاه، ويعطى معنى المساعدة في المحكمة، أي محامي أو مدافع أو مستشار قانوني. وعندما ترجم علماء اليهود أسفار العهد القديم إلى اللغة اليونانية المعرونة بالسبعينية حوالي سنة 275 ق. م. بناء على طلب من الملك بطليموس ملك مصر، استخدم هؤلاء العلماء الاسم الجمع للكلمة ( Παράκλητοι - Paraklētoi )، وذلك في صيغة اسم الفاعل وبصيغة الجمع - في وصف أصحابه الذين جاءوا إليه في كربه " مُعَزُّون ( Παράκλητορες - Paraklētres ) - مُتْعِبُون كُلّكًم "(أيوب16/2). والتى هى في العبرية ( נחם - nâcham - naw-kham' – معزون )(3)، واستخدمت أيضًا في سفر زكريا (1/13) في ترجمة قوله:
" ‏كلمات تعزيـة = (4) λaγους παρακλητικοaς ( Logos Parakletikos ) = נחם    נחוּם = nee-khoom', nee-khoom' -properly consoled; abstractly solace: - comfort (-able), repenting 
‏4- استخدمها في التلمود والترجوم (5):
استخدام كتّاب اليهود هذه الكلمة " باراقليط " في عدد من المعاني، فالعمل الصالح يدعي " باراقليط " أو محام ، أما التعدي فيسمي المدعي أو سلطة الاتهام. والتوبة والأعمال الصالحة فيطلق عليها " باراقليط " ( بصيغة الجمع )، فأعمال البر والرحمة التي يقوم بها شعب إسرائيل في هذا العالم، تصبح عوامل سلام وشفعاء ( باراقليط ) لهم عند أبيهم الذي في السموات وذبيحة الخطية هي أيضًا " باراقليط ".

5-كما استخدمها فيلو الفيلسوف اليهودي(6) المعاصر للمسيح:
بمعنى Advocate أي المحامي أو المدافع، واستخدمها أيضًا بصيغة الجمع ( Παράκλητοι - Paraklētoi )، بمعني ديني يعني المدافعين عن الخطاة أمام الله، فيقول عن يوسف ‏إنه منح الغفران لأخوته الذين أساءوا إليه، وأعلن لهم أنَّهم ليسوا في حاجة إلي " باراقليط " أو شفيع. وفي كتابه عن حياة موسى، ترد عبارة ملفتة للنظر تدل علي أسلوب فيلو في التأويل الروحي للكتاب، كما تعكس نزعته الفلسفية، ففي ختام وصفه البليغ للمعاني الرمزية لثياب رئس الكهنة بكلّ ما فيها من جواهر ثمينة. يقول : "  إن الإثنى عشر حجرًا المرصّعة بهما الصدرة علي أربعة صفوف، وفي كل صف منها ثلاثة أحجار، كانت رمزًا للعقل الذي يمسك بالكون ويحفظ نظامه، إذ كان لابد أن الإنسان الذي كُرّس لأب كل العالم، يتّخذ ابنه شفيعًا ( باراقليط ). باعتباره الكامل المطلق في كل فضيلة، للحصول علي غفران الخطايا وبركات بلا حدود " وهي عبارة شديدة الشبه بما جاء في رسالة يوحنا الأولى (2/1).
حيث نري المسيح شفيعنا عند الآب، ولو أنَّ مفاهيم فيلو عن " العقل " و " ‏الابن " ليست هي المفاهيم المسيحية.

وهكذا فأن تاريخ كلمة الباراقليط ( Παράκλητος - Paraklētos ) سواء في دائرة الفكر اليوناني أو اليهودي السابق للمسيحية أو الفكر المسيحي يؤكد أنها لا تعني سوى المدافع أو المحامي أو المعزي أو الشفيع. وقد طبقت كل هذه المعاني على السيد المسيح الذي هو الباراقليط الأول والروح القدس الذي هو الباراقليط‏ الآخر. ولا مجال مطلقًا لأي إدعاء آخر.

6- ترجمة الباراكليتوس إلى اللغات الأخري:‏
كُتب العهد الجديد باللغة اليونانية وقد كتب القديس يوحنا، بالروح القدس، الإنجيل الرابع ورسائله الثلاث فيما بين سنة 60و95م،  الفترة التي دمر فيها الرومان هيكل سليمان ‏وتشتت فيها اليهود في جميع أنحاء الدول المطلة علي البحر المتوسط، وبعد انتشار المسيحيّة في هذه الدولن وكانت اللغة اليونانية هي اللغة السائدة وقتئذ، وبالتالي فقد كتبت الكلمة في الإنجيل كما هي ( Παράκλητος - Paraklētos ) بدون نقل أو ترجمة من العبرية أو الآرامية التي كان يتكلم بها الرب يسوع المسيح. وقد ترجمت في القرون الثلاثة التالية إلي السريانية والقبطية واللاتينية وهي لغات البلاد التي انتشرت فيها المسيحية والتي كانت منتشرة فيها اللغة اليونانية أيضًا.‏
(1) اللغة السريانية: نُقلت الكلمة في الترجمات السريانية الشرقية كما هي في اليونانية( Παράκλητος - Paraklētos ) وقد كُتبت بحروف سريانية، ونُطقت " براقلطيا " بمعني المعزي، وترجمت في السريانية الفلسطينية " منحميا " أي المعزّي.    
‏(2) اللغة القبطية: واستخدمت اللغة القبطية أيضًا، سواء الصعيدية أو البحيرية، نفس الكلمة كما هي ‏بحروفها اليونانية ( Παράκλητος - Paraklētos ) بنفس المعني اليوناني، المعزي، وإن كانت الصعدية ترجمت ما جاء في يوحنا الأولى: " يَا أَوْلاَدِي، أَكْتُبُ إِلَيْكُمْ هَذَا لِكَيْ لاَ تُخْطِئُوا. وَإِنْ أَخْطَأَ أَحَدٌ فَلَنَا شَفِيعٌ ( παράκλητον –  Parakleton ) عِنْدَ الآبِ، يَسُوعُ الْمَسِيحُ الْبَارُّ، وَهُوَ كَفَّارَةٌ لِخَطَايَانَا. لَيْسَ لِخَطَايَانَا فَقَطْ، بَلْ لِخَطَايَا كُلِّ الْعَالَمِ أَيْضاً (يوحنا2/1).‏
‏(3) اللغة اللاتينية: وبنفس الطريقة نقلت الترجمات اللاتينية الكلمة كما هي وكتبتها بحروف لاتينية ( Parakletus ) وترجموها أحيانًا إلي " أدفوكاتوس Advocatus " أي " المدافع "، وأحيانًا " المستشار القانوني – Consolator ". وترجمت الفولجاتا ( العامية ) ما ورد في الإنجيل بحسب القديس يوحنا إلى " Parakletus " وما جاء في رسالته الأولي إلي  Advocatus . 

7- الباراكليتوس وآباء الكنيسة:
آمن آباء الكنيسة وعلماؤها منذ نهاية القرن الأول وحتى الآن أنَّ الباراقليط ( Παράκλητος - Paraklētos ) هو اسم من أسماء الروح القدس وصفة من صفاته. فهو روح الحق الذي ينبثق من الذات الإلهية لله الواحد. كما أنه أحد ألقاب الرب يسوع المسيح " الشفيع ". ولم يتخيّل أحد هؤلاء الآباء في القرون الاولى أنَّ الباراقليط يمكن أنْ يعني أي شخص آخر غير الروح القدس أو الرب يسوع المسيح. ولم ترد هذه الفكرة فى كتاباتهم ومخطوطاتهم على الإطلاق. وإنما ترجموها بمعنى المعزي أو ‏المدافع بالنسبة للروح القدس والشفيع بالنسبة للمسيح.‏
‏(1) جاء في الرسالة إلى برنابا التي كتبت فيما بين ( سنة 70 إلي 100م )؛ أنَّ الباراقليط ( Παράκλητος - Paraklētos ) يعني المعزي Consoler أو المُريح Comforter، وهذه الصفة كانت معروفة وشائعة عند آباء الكنيسة اليونانية ( أي الذين كتبوا باليونانية، خاصة في الشرق ).‏
‏(2) العلامة ترتليان ( الروح القدس 220م )(7): قال العلامة ترتليان من الآباء اللاتين في القرن الثاني " وهو ( أي المسيح ) الذي سيأتي ليدين الأحياء والأموات والذي أرسل أيضًا من السماء، من الآب حسب وعده الروح القدس الباراقليط مقدس هؤلاء الذين يؤمنون بالآب والابن والروح القدس ".
وقال أيضًا " يوجد الباراقليط أو المعزي الذي وعد ( المسيح ) أن يرسله من السماء بعد صعوده إلى الآب. لقد دعي حقًا معزيًا آخر، ولكن بأي طريقة هو آخر؟ مبينًا حالا قول المسيح " سيأخذ مما لي " مثلما أخذ المسيح نفسه من الآب. وهكذا فإنَّ صلة الآب في الابن والابن في الباراقليط ثلاثة أقانيم متّحدة ( منطقيًا )، ومع ذلك يتميّز الأقنوم عن الآخر، وهؤلاء الثلاثة هم جوهر واحد فقط " (8).

‏(3) العلامة أوريجانوس ( 185-245م): قال العلامة المصري أوريجانوس في بداية القرن الثالث" الروح القدس سمّاه ربنا ومخلصنا في الإنجيل للقديس يوحنا الباراقليط ... نفس الروح القدس الذي كان في الأنبياء والرسل " (9).
وأيضًا " يجب أنْ نعرف أنَّ الباراقليط هو الروح القدس الذي يُعلم الحق الذي لا يُنطق بكلمات ولا يسوغ لإنسان أنْ يتكلّم به، أي الذي لا يمكن أنْ يبيّن بلغة البشر "(10). وقال مبيّنًا الفرق بين استخدام الكلمة كصفة للرب يسوع المسيح: " وبما أنَّ مخلصّنا دُعي بالباراقليط في رسالة يوحنا في قوله " وَإِنْ أَخْطَأَ أَحَدٌ فَلَنَا شَفِيعٌ ( παράκλητον –  Parakleton ) عِنْدَ الآبِ، يَسُوعُ الْمَسِيحُ الْبَارُّ، وَهُوَ كَفَّارَةٌ لِخَطَايَانَا" ... لأنَّه في اليونانية له كلٍ من المعنيَين، أي الشفيع والمُعزّي... وعندما يقول " هو كفارة " يُفهم اسم الباراقليط في حالة مخلصنا بمعني الشفيع لأنَّه يتوسّط عند الآب لأجل خطايانا، وفي حالة الروح القدس يجب أنْ يُفهم بمعنى المُعزّي لأنَّه يهب تعزية لنفوس الذين يَكْشِف لهم صراحة إدراك المعرفة الروحية(11).‏

‏(4) وجاء في كتاب تاريخ الكنيسة ليوسابيوس القيصري في نهاية القرن الثاني وبداية الثالث تسجيل لما حدث لشهداء الغال (177/178م) قوله عن فيتيوس
اباجاتوس(12) الذي شهد ودافع عن إخوته أنَّه دعي " شفيع المسيحيين، إذ كان في داخله شفيع، أي ‏الروح الذي امتلأ به أكثر من زكريا ". وهنا دعي شفيع لأنه كان بداخله الشفيع الذي أرسله المسيح، أي الروح القدس الذي امتلأ به مثلما امتلأ زكريا بالروح القدس وتنبأ...‏

‏(5) وركز القديس إكليمندس الإسكندري(13) على فكرة المشير القانوني والنصيحة القانونية، ويستخدم تعبير " باراكليتون بسيشس – parakleton psyches –ψυχης  παράκλητον )، أي " محامي النفوس ".

‏(6) القديس كيرلس الأورشليمي (314-387م ): قال في حديثه عن أسماء الروح القدس " أنه ( الروح القدس ) يدعى " روحًا " بحسب الكتاب المقدس كما قرأت الآن... ويُدعى " روح الحق " وفقًا لقول المخلص " فمتى جاء روح الحق..."، ويدعى " المعزي أو المؤيد " كما قال " فإن لم أمض لا يأتيكم المعزي... ولكن هو واحد بالرغم من له ألقابّا مختلفة وهذا‏ واضح لأن الروح القدس والمعزي هما واحد معلن في هذه الكلمات " ولكن المعزي الروح القدس "... والمعزي هو نفسه الروح القدس... كما جاء " وأنا أسأل أبي فيعطيكم معزيًا آخر يبقى معكم إلي الأبد روح الحق "... وأيضا ومتى جاء المعزي الذي سأرسله أنا إليكم من عند الآب روح الحق "(14).‏

وهكذا يتضح لنا أنَّ الباراقليط ( Παράκλητος - Paraklētos ) حسب ما فهمه آباء الكنيسة في القرون الأربعة الأولى للميلاد، سواء في الشرق أو الغرب، هو الروح القدس، روح الحق المعزي، الأقنوم الثالث في الذات الإلهية لله الواحد، والذي سبق أنْ حلّ في الأنبياء والرسل والذي أرشدهم إلى الحق كقول العلامة أوريجانوس " الذي يعلم الحق الذي ينطق بكلمات لا يسوغ لإنسان أن يتكلم بها، الذي لا يمكن أن يبين بلغة بشرية ". 
هو الروح القدس الذي يهب التعزية للذين يهب لهم إدراك المعرفة الروحية، الذي نزل من السماء وحلّ على التلاميذ بعد صعود الرب يسوع المسيح بعشرة أيام. كما عرفوا أيضًا وفهموا من الكتاب المقدس أنَّ المسيح نفسه دُعي ‏باراقيط ( Παράκλητος - Paraklētos ) بمعنى الشفيع الذي يشفع لنا عند الآب.‏

8- الباراقليط والهرطقات(16):
من أشهر الهرطقات التي استخدمت الباراقليط في أفكارها، هرطقة ماني، أو ما يُسمّى بالهرطقة المانوية نسبة إلى ماني. فمن هو ماني ؟ وما هي المانوية ؟.
يذكر الأسقف أرخلاوس أسقف Casher فيما بين النهرين والذي دار بينه وبين ماني هذا نقاش حول بدعته وإدّعاءاته وأكاذيبه. وكذلك القديس كيرلس الأورشليمي الذي كتب بعد ظهور هذه البدعة بسبعين سنة، أنَّه كان في مصر رجل من أصل شرقي يُدعى سيثيانوس Scythianus أمتثل بحياة أرسطو وألّف أربعة كتب أسماها " الكنز " و " الفصول " و " الأسرار " و " الإنجيل " والذي لم يكن يحوي شيئًا من أعمال المسيح. ولما مات هذا الرجل ورثه تلميذه تيريبنثوس Terebinthus الذي إنتقل إلي فلسطين ثم حُكم عليه بالموت فهرب إلى بلاد الفرس وإستبدل اسمه ببوذا حتي لا يعرفه أحد. ثم إدّعى أنَّه ابن عذراء وأنه وُلد عن طريق ملاك علي الجبال‏. وحدث جدال بينه وبين تلميذ ميثرا Mithra وبينوا له ضلاله، فلجأ إلى بيت أرملة لتحميه، وفيما كان يستدعي شياطين الهواء سقط من على سطر المنزل ومات.

فورثت الأرملة كل ما تركه تيريبنثوس Terebinthus من كتب وتفاسير لهذه الكتب. ولما كانت هذه الأرملة وحيدة اشترت لها ولدًا صغيرًا في السابعة من عمره اسمه كوبرشيوس Cobricious وحررته وهذبته وعلمته ولما بلغ الثانية عشر من العمر ماتت المرأة وتركت له كل ما تملك من مال وكتب بما فيها الكتب الأربعة‏ التي لتيريبنثوس، وسكن في وسط المدينة بالقرب من ملك الفرمن وغير اسمه القديم ‏اسم العبودية، إلى ماني Mani مرادف كوبرشيوس Cobricious في الفارسية. ولما بلغ الستين من عمره وكان قد درس كثيرًا وتعلم علوم كثيرة وأصبح له اسم إدّعي أنَّه الباراقليط، أي المعزي أو المؤيد الذي وعد المسيح بأن يرسله كرسوله. ولما مرض ابن ملك الفرس، إدّعى ماني أنَّه قادر على شفائه بصلواته زاعمًا أنَّه رجل تقي، فخرج الأطباء وفشل ماني في شفاء الطفل بل ومات الطفل فوضعه ملك الفرس في السجن فهرب منه ولجأ إلى بلاد ما بين النهرين. وهناك حدث جدال بينه وبين الأسقف أرخلاوس، ثم هرب ولجأ إلى قرية صغيرة ثم وجده جنود ملك الفرس فقبضوا عليه وأمر ملك الفرس بسلخ جلده وعلقه على أبواب المدينة ومات. وكانت عقيدة ماني خليط بين الوثنية الفارسية وبين المسيحية. وفيما يلي أهم أفكاره:
1- زعم أنه الباراقليط قائلاً: " أنا الباراقليط الذي أُعلنت رسالته من زمن قديم بواسطة يسوع والذي كان يجب أنْ يأتى ليقنع العالم بالخطية وعدم البر، وكما قال بولس الذي أرسل قبلي عن نفسه أنَّه " يعلم بعض ويتنبأ ببعض " لذلك فأنا أحفظ الكمال لنفسي... لذا إقبلوا هذه الشهادة الثالثة أنني رسول المسيح، وإذا إخترتم أن تقبلوا كلماتي ستجدون خلاصا ".‏
وهو هنا يفهم الباراقليط على أنه رسول للمسيح مثل بوس الرسول.

2- إعتقد يوحود إلهين يتعارض أحدهما مع الآخر، إله للخير وإله للشر، النور والظلمة. وأنَّ النفس في الانسان هي جزء من النور وأنَّ الجسد الذي يتكون من المادة هو جزء من الظلمة.

3- امتلأت أفكاره بالنظريات الوثنية عن المادة، وخلط بين الأساطير الوثنية والكتاب المقدس.

4- فهم الكتاب المقدس بمنظور مادي وثني: فقال عن الله " إنَّ إله العهد القديم هو مصدر الشر، إذ ‏يقول عن نفسه " أنا نار آكلة " (تثنية4/24)، وفهم قول بولس الرسول " الذين أعمى بصائرهم إله هذا الدهر ( أي الشيطان ) لئلا يضيء لهم بشارة مجد المسيح بنورها  (2كورونثوس4/4) بمعنى العمى الجسدي فقال " لماذا سيسبب الله العمي للإنسان؟".

5- ويقول أتباع ماني عن نزول المطر. أنَّ المطر يأتي عن حب فاسق، وأنَّ السماء عذراء جميلة وشابة جميلة ‏وأنهما يشعران كالجمال والذئاب فى أيّام الحرّ بالشهوة الجنسية تدفعهما الواحد نحو الآخر في فصل الشتاء. فيسعي الشاب الفاسق إلي العذراء بوحشية فتهرب، ولكنه يطاردها، وإذ هو يركض وراءها يعرق وهذا العرق هو المطر.

من هذا يتضح لنا أنَّ فهم ماني للكتاب المقدس مبني على أفكار وثنية بحتة‏ وتسيطر عليه العقلية المملؤة بالأساطير والخرافات الوثنية. ومع ذلك فقد كان يؤمن بألوهيّة المسيح وأنَّ الباراقليط هو رسول خاصّ بالمسيح، ومن ثمّ إعتقد أنَّه هو نفسه الباراقليط رسول المسيح مثل بولس الرسول.

‏9- من هو الباراقليط، إذًا، وهل يمكن أن يكون مجرّد إنسان؟:‏
والإجابة كلا، هو روح وليس إنسانًا ولا يمكن أن يكون إنسانًا لأنه روح الله الآب وروح الابن:
1- هو روح من ذات الله، روح الله، وليس إنسان:
†       " الأَبَدِ  رُوحُ الْحَقِّ الَّذِي لاَ يَسْتَطِيعُ الْعَالَمُ أَنْ يَقْبَلَهُ لأَنَّهُ لاَ يَرَاهُ وَلاَ يَعْرِفُهُ " (يوحنا14/17)، هو روح غير مرئي وليس مادة ملموسة، والحق هنا هو الله، فهو روح الله، الذي انبثق، أي يصدر من ذات الله الآب " رُوحُ الْحَقِّ الَّذِي مِنْ عِنْدِ الآبِ يَنْبَثِقُ فَهُوَ يَشْهَدُ لِي " (يوحنا15/26). 
†       فالله كما قال الرب يسوع المسيح " روح "؛ " الله روح" (يوحنا4/24)، والباراقليط الصادر منه، المنبثق منه هو روح، روح الحق، روح من روح.
†       " الروح القدس " (يوحنا14/26)، أي روح الله القدوس، كما يوصف دائمًا.

2- وغير محدود بالمكان أو الزمان وغير مرئي للعين البشرية:
†       " وَأَنَا أَطْلُبُ مِنَ الآبِ فَيُعْطِيكُمْ مُعَزِّياً آخَرَ( ἄλλον παράκλητον – allon Parakleton ) لِيَمْكُثَ مَعَكُمْ إِلَى الأَبَدِ  رُوحُ الْحَقِّ الَّذِي لاَ يَسْتَطِيعُ الْعَالَمُ أَنْ يَقْبَلَهُ لأَنَّهُ لاَ يَرَاهُ وَلاَ يَعْرِفُهُ " (يوحنا14/16و17).

فهو أبدي لا نهاية له وسيمكث مع الكنيسة إلي الأبد ولن يفارقها أبدًا، وهذه صفة من صفات الله وليست من صفات الإنسان. وهو غير مرئي للعين البشرية، لأنه روح الله الذي لم يره أحد قط بلاهوته؟

†       ولكن التلاميذ كانوا يعرفونه لأنه كان حال فيهم، بعد حلوله يوم الخمسين، كانوا يدركونه بقوّته العاملة فيهم، وبأعماله التي يعملها من خلالهم، سواء بتكلّمه علي ألسنتهم أو بعمل المعجزات علي أيديهم " وَأَمَّا أَنْتُمْ فَتَعْرِفُونَهُ لأَنَّهُ مَاكِثٌ مَعَكُمْ وَيَكُونُ فِيكُمْ. لاَ أَتْرُكُكُمْ يَتَامَى. إِنِّي آتِي إِلَيْكُمْ. " (يوحنا14/18).

3- سيرسله المسيح من الآب:
" وَأَمَّا الْمُعَزِّي ( Παράκλητος - Paraklētos ) الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ الَّذِي سَيُرْسِلُهُ الآبُ بِاسْمِي "(يوحنا14/26).
فالروح القدس هو روح الآب كما هو روح الابن أيضًا لأنَّ الآب والابن واحد، لذا يقول الكتاب المقدّس أنَّه روح الابن " ثُمَّ بِمَا أَنَّكُمْ أَبْنَاءٌ، أَرْسَلَ اللهُ رُوحَ ابْنِهِ إِلَى قُلُوبِكُمْ صَارِخاً: «يَا أَبَا الآبُ " (غلاطية4/6)،
وروح المسيح " وَأَمَّا أَنْتُمْ فَلَسْتُمْ فِي الْجَسَدِ بَلْ فِي الرُّوحِ إِنْ كَانَ رُوحُ اللهِ سَاكِناً فِيكُمْ. وَلَكِنْ إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ لَيْسَ لَهُ رُوحُ الْمَسِيحِ فَذَلِكَ لَيْسَ لَهُ" (رومية8/9).
وروح يسوع المسيح " لأَنِّي أَعْلَمُ أَنَّ هَذَا يَؤُولُ لِي إِلَى خَلاَصٍ بِطِلْبَتِكُمْ وَمُؤَازَرَةِ رُوحِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ " (فيليبي1/19).

4- مجيئه مرتبط بصعود المسيح وتالي له مباشرة:
"  لَكِنِّي أَقُولُ لَكُمُ الْحَقَّ إِنَّهُ خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ أَنْ أَنْطَلِقَ لأَنَّهُ إِنْ لَمْ أَنْطَلِقْ لاَ يَأْتِيكُمُ الْمُعَزِّي ( Παράκλητος - Paraklētos ) وَلَكِنْ إِنْ ذَهَبْتُ أُرْسِلُهُ إِلَيْكُمْ" (يوحنا16/4). كان لابد أن يأتى بعد صعود المسيح مباشرة لأنَّه هو، ‏المسيح، الذي سيرسله من الآب، فإن مجيئه مرتبط بصعود المسيح كروح المميح ليمجده وليذكّرهم بكل ما قاله وعمله المسيح مدة خدمته على الأرض، وقد حلّ الروح القدس علي التلاميذ بعد صعود المسيح بعشرة أيام وكان يقود ‏الكنيسة ويوجّهما ويرشدها. يقول الكتاب عن " فَقَالَ الرُّوحُ لِفِيلُبُّسَ: تَقَدَّمْ وَرَافِقْ هَذِهِ الْمَرْكَبَةَ " (أعمال8/29). ليكرز للخصي الحبشي ، وبعد أداء مهمّته يقول " خَطَفَ رُوحُ الرَّبِّ فِيلُبُّسَ "(أعمال8/39)،
وعند كرازة القديس بطرس لكرنيليوس قائد المئة الروماني " قَالَ لَهُ ( بطرس ) الرُّوحُ: هُوَذَا ثَلاَثَةُ رِجَالٍ يَطْلُبُونَكَ " (أعمال10/19)، " فَقَالَ لِي الرُّوحُ أَنْ أَذْهَبَ مَعَهُمْ " (أع 11/12).
وفي بداية خدمة بولس وبرنابا يقول " قَالَ الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ: أَفْرِزُوا لِي بَرْنَابَا وَشَاوُلَ " (أع13/2)،
" وَبَعْدَ مَا اجْتَازُوا فِي فِرِيجِيَّةَ وَكُورَةِ غَلاَطِيَّةَ مَنَعَهُمُ الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ أَنْ يَتَكَلَّمُوا بِالْكَلِمَةِ فِي أَسِيَّا. فَلَمَّا أَتَوْا إِلَى مِيسِيَّا حَاوَلُوا أَنْ يَذْهَبُوا إِلَى بِثِينِيَّةَ فَلَمْ يَدَعْهُمُ الرُّوحُ " (أع16/6و7)،
وبعد مجمع أورشليم الأوّل قال التلاميذ في مستهلّ إعلان ما قرّره المجمع " لأَنَّهُ قَدْ رَأَى الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ وَنَحْنُ أَنْ لاَ نَضَعَ عَلَيْكُمْ ثِقْلاً أَكْثَرَ غَيْرَ هَذِهِ الأَشْيَاءِ الْوَاجِبَةِ " (أعمال15/28).
وكان " الرُّوحَ الْقُدُسَ يَشْهَدُ فِي كُلِّ مَدِينَةٍ  " عما سيحدث لبولس الرسول (أع20/23).
وكان الروح القدس هو الذي يقيم الأساقفة " الَّتِي أَقَامَكُمُ الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ فِيهَا أَسَاقِفَةً لِتَرْعُوا كَنِيسَةَ اللهِ " (أعمال20/28).
وتكرّر في سفر الرؤيا عبارة " مَنْ لَهُ أُذُنٌ فَلْيَسْمَعْ مَا يَقُولُهُ الرُّوحُ لِلْكَنَائِسِ " (رؤيا2/7و11و17و29؛ 3/6و13و22).

5- يأت ليشهد للمسيح ويمجّده لأنه سيأخذ مما له ويخبر به:‏
" وَأَمَّا الْمُعَزِّي ( Παράκλητος - Paraklētos ) الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ الَّذِي سَيُرْسِلُهُ الآبُ بِاسْمِي فَهُوَ يُعَلِّمُكُمْ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ وَيُذَكِّرُكُمْ بِكُلِّ مَا قُلْتُهُ لَكُمْ" (يوحنا14/26).
" وَمَتَى جَاءَ الْمُعَزِّي ( Παράκλητος - Paraklētos ) الَّذِي سَأُرْسِلُهُ أَنَا إِلَيْكُمْ مِنَ الآبِ رُوحُ الْحَقِّ الَّذِي مِنْ عِنْدِ الآبِ يَنْبَثِقُ فَهُوَ يَشْهَدُ لِي " (يوحنا15/26).
" لكِنِّي أَقُولُ لَكُمُ الْحَقَّ إِنَّهُ خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ أَنْ أَنْطَلِقَ لأَنَّهُ إِنْ لَمْ أَنْطَلِقْ لاَ يَأْتِيكُمُ الْمُعَزِّي ( Παράκλητος - Paraklētos ) وَلَكِنْ إِنْ ذَهَبْتُ أُرْسِلُهُ إِلَيْكُمْ. وَمَتَى جَاءَ ذَاكَ يُبَكِّتُ الْعَالَمَ عَلَى خَطِيَّةٍ وَعَلَى بِرٍّ وَعَلَى دَيْنُونَةٍ. أَمَّا عَلَى خَطِيَّةٍ فَلأَنَّهُمْ لاَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِي. وَأَمَّا عَلَى بِرٍّ فَلأَنِّي ذَاهِبٌ إِلَى أَبِي وَلاَ تَرَوْنَنِي أَيْضاً. وَأَمَّا عَلَى دَيْنُونَةٍ فَلأَنَّ رَئِيسَ هَذَا الْعَالَمِ قَدْ دِينَ. إِنَّ لِي أُمُوراً كَثِيرَةً أَيْضاً لأَقُولَ لَكُمْ وَلَكِنْ لاَ تَسْتَطِيعُونَ أَنْ تَحْتَمِلُوا الآنَ. وَأَمَّا مَتَى جَاءَ ذَاكَ رُوحُ الْحَقِّ فَهُوَ يُرْشِدُكُمْ إِلَى جَمِيعِ الْحَقِّ لأَنَّهُ لاَ يَتَكَلَّمُ مِنْ نَفْسِهِ بَلْ كُلُّ مَا يَسْمَعُ يَتَكَلَّمُ بِهِ وَيُخْبِرُكُمْ بِأُمُورٍ آتِيَةٍ. ذَاكَ يُمَجِّدُنِي لأَنَّهُ يَأْخُذُ مِمَّا لِي وَيُخْبِرُكُمْ. كُلُّ مَا لِلآبِ هُوَ لِي. لِهَذَا قُلْتُ إِنَّهُ يَأْخُذُ مِمَّا لِي وَيُخْبِرُكُمْ " (يوحنا16/7-15).

إنَّه يأتي ليذكّر تلاميذ المسيح بما عمله وعلّمه أمامهم ومن ثمّ يشهد له ويمجّده ويرشدهم لكلّ الحق الذي علّمه لأنَّه يأخذ مما له، للمسيح، الابن، لأن كل ما لله الآب هو للابن أيضًا، والآب والابن والروح القدس واحد.
ومن له أذنان للسمع فليسمع!!!‏*


----------



## My Rock (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: دعوى لمناضرة  حول محمد ( صلعم) في العهد القديم  و الجديد  من يقبل تحدي*



زيد القسام قال:


> الانجيل واشهر هده الايات اية " المعزي " إن كنتم تحبونني فاحفظوا وصاياي وأنا أطلب من الأب فيعطيكم معزيا آخر ليمكث معكم إلي الأبد، روح الحق الذي لا يستطيع العالم أن يقبله لأنه لا يراه ولا يعرفه وأما أنتم فتعرفونه لأنه ماكث معكم ويكون فيكم


 
هذه اشهر اية؟ و اكبر تدليس ايضا
ماذا ينقل لنا العدد 15؟ لنرى مع بعض
وَأَنَا أَطْلُبُ مِنَ الآبِ فَيُعْطِيكُمْ مُعَزِّياً آخَرَ لِيَمْكُثَ مَعَكُمْ إِلَى الأَبَدِ

فهل محمد يمكث معنا الى الابد يا رجل؟
و ماذا يقول في العدد 16
رُوحُ الْحَقِّ الَّذِي لاَ يَسْتَطِيعُ الْعَالَمُ أَنْ يَقْبَلَهُ لأَنَّهُ لاَ يَرَاهُ وَلاَ يَعْرِفُهُ وَأَمَّا أَنْتُمْ فَتَعْرِفُونَهُ لأَنَّهُ مَاكِثٌ مَعَكُمْ وَيَكُونُ فِيكُمْ.

هل محمد روح؟
و المعروف ان كلام المسيح كان موجه للتلاميذ, فهل مكث محمد مع التلاميذ و فيهم؟

و ماذا عن العدد 26 من نفس الاصحاح؟
وَأَمَّا الْمُعَزِّي الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ الَّذِي سَيُرْسِلُهُ الآبُ بِاسْمِي فَهُوَ يُعَلِّمُكُمْ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ وَيُذَكِّرُكُمْ بِكُلِّ مَا قُلْتُهُ لَكُمْ.

بيقلك المعزي هو الروح القدس
فهل اصبح محمد روح قدس ولا ايه الحكاية يا صديقي؟




> فالمعزي هنا هو محمد ( صلى الله عليه و سلم ) لعدة اسباب سادكرها فيما بعد فمن يقبل التحدي


 
و انا قابل لتحديك
يا ريت ماتكون نسخ و لصق زي البقية...


----------



## Basilius (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: دعوى لمناضرة  حول محمد ( صلعم) في العهد القديم  و الجديد  من يقبل تحدي*

*وانا معاك يا استاذ روك 

بس ياريت تبقى الاسباب من داخل العقيدة المسيحية بالتفسير المعتمد 

اما تفاسيرك الاسلامية فسيضرب بها عرض الحائط *


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: دعوى لمناضرة  حول محمد ( صلعم) في العهد القديم  و الجديد  من يقبل تحدي*

*اعتقد ان كلام الفارس المسيحي سدت افواة كل الاشرار
وانهزموا شر هزيمة*


----------



## Tabitha (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: دعوى لمناضرة  حول محمد ( صلعم) في العهد القديم  و الجديد  من يقبل تحدي*



زيد القسام قال:


> بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم
> 
> محمد رسول الله و هناك ادلة عديدة على انه رسول الله من بين هده الادلة ايات في التوراة و الانجيل واشهر هده الايات اية " المعزي " إن كنتم تحبونني فاحفظوا وصاياي وأنا أطلب من الأب فيعطيكم معزيا  آخر ليمكث معكم إلي الأبد، روح الحق الذي لا يستطيع العالم أن يقبله لأنه لا يراه ولا يعرفه وأما أنتم فتعرفونه لأنه ماكث معكم ويكون فيكم
> 
> فالمعزي هنا هو محمد ( صلى الله عليه و سلم ) لعدة اسباب سادكرها فيما بعد فمن يقبل التحدي






*من أهم الآيات التي بالكتاب المقدس التي تؤكد أن رسالة ربنا يسوع المسيح قد ختمت لعبيده 
وإنه لن يأتي للبشرية بتعاليم جديدة أو أنبياء جدد :*



18 لاني اشهد لكل من يسمع اقوال نبوة هذا الكتاب* ان كان احد يزيد على هذا يزيد الله عليه الضربات المكتوبة في هذا الكتاب** 19 وان كان احد يحذف من اقوال كتاب هذه النبوة يحذف الله نصيبه من سفر الحياة و من المدينة المقدسة و من المكتوب في هذا الكتاب* 
(رؤ 22 : 18 - 19)



ان كان احد لا يحب الرب يسوع المسيح فليكن اناثيما . ماران اثا 
(كو 16 : 12)



ولكن ان بشرناكم نحن او ملاك من السماء بغير ما بشرناكم فليكن اناثيما . 
(غل 1 : 8)



كما سبقنا فقلنا اقول الآن ايضا ان كان احد يبشركم في غير ما قبلتم فليكن اناثيما . 
(غل 1 : 9)



** إذاً فكيف يكون رسول الإسلام هو المعزي الذي وعدنا الله به ؟؟؟؟
والآية بتقول: معزيا  آخر ليمكث معكم إلي الأبد (يو 14 : 16) 
إذاً المعزي من صفاته إنه يمكث معنا إلى الأبد ...
إذاً إن كان المعزي هو محمد فاين هو الآن ولم يتركه الله ليمكث معنا إلى الأبد ؟؟؟  *


 *واله السلام سيسحق الشيطان تحت ارجلكم سريعا . 
نعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح معكم . آمين​**
(رو 16 : 20)​*


----------



## Christian Knight (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: دعوى لمناضرة  حول محمد ( صلعم) في العهد القديم  و الجديد  من يقبل تحدي*

*هو صاحب الموضوع راح فين اصلا؟؟*


----------



## المحبوب (11 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: دعوى لمناضرة  حول محمد ( صلعم) في العهد القديم  و الجديد  من يقبل تحدي*

*اعتقد ان الموضوع تم الرد عليه من كل الجوانب علشان كده هو هرب وكان فاكر ان نقله للموضوع من موقع اسلامي هايفحمنا لكن الكتاب المقدس واضح وصريح​* 
*الرب يبارك تعبكم​*


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (11 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: دعوى لمناضرة  حول محمد ( صلعم) في العهد القديم  و الجديد  من يقبل تحدي*



Christian Knight قال:


> *هو صاحب الموضوع راح فين اصلا؟؟*


 
هو انت خليت شي حتى يتكلم عليه
شكرا لك ولتعبك​


----------



## justin (11 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: دعوى لمناضرة  حول محمد ( صلعم) في العهد القديم  و الجديد  من يقبل تحدي*

يبدو أنه تم الرد
مبروك عليكم


----------



## Fadie (12 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: دعوى لمناضرة  حول محمد ( صلعم) في العهد القديم  و الجديد  من يقبل تحدي*

ههههههههههههه الواد اختفى


----------



## Basilius (12 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: دعوى لمناضرة  حول محمد ( صلعم) في العهد القديم  و الجديد  من يقبل تحدي*

*GONE WITH THE WIND *


----------



## My Rock (12 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: دعوى لمناضرة  حول محمد ( صلعم) في العهد القديم  و الجديد  من يقبل تحدي*

انتظروا الحلقة الجاية و حتشوفه داخل بأسم جديد في قسم الشكاوي يسأل لماذا طردتموني كحجة لعدم وجوده...

فعلا شئ مضحك ان يدعي المسلم ان محمد في الكتاب المقدس...


----------



## justin (12 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: دعوى لمناضرة  حول محمد ( صلعم) في العهد القديم  و الجديد  من يقبل تحدي*



My Rock قال:


> انتظروا الحلقة الجاية و حتشوفه داخل بأسم جديد في قسم الشكاوي يسأل لماذا طردتموني كحجة لعدم وجوده...
> 
> فعلا شئ مضحك ان يدعي المسلم ان محمد في الكتاب المقدس...



هههههههههههههههههه و هذا ما يحدث دائما​


----------



## زيد القسام (13 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: دعوى لمناضرة  حول محمد ( صلعم) في العهد القديم  و الجديد  من يقبل تحدي*

هههههههههههههه
ضننتم انن استسلمت او انسحبت كلامكم مردود عليه اريدكم اولا ان تجيبوني على سؤال واحد 
من هو المعزي ؟


----------



## muslimon (13 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: دعوى لمناضرة  حول محمد ( صلعم) في العهد القديم  و الجديد  من يقبل تحدي*

حسبي الله و نعم الوكيل


----------



## Tabitha (13 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: دعوى لمناضرة  حول محمد ( صلعم) في العهد القديم  و الجديد  من يقبل تحدي*



زيد القسام قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> 
> يا حول الله يا رب ...
> ايه حالة الهيستريا الماشية اليومين دول !!
> ...



بعد كل هذه الاجابات لسه بترجعنا لنفس السؤال !!


الحوار من هذا النوع فعلاً مضيعة للوقت !!


----------



## My Rock (13 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: دعوى لمناضرة  حول محمد*



زيد القسام قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> ضننتم انن استسلمت او انسحبت كلامكم مردود عليه اريدكم اولا ان تجيبوني على سؤال واحد
> من هو المعزي ؟


 
متى ستتعلمون قراءة الردود؟

الم نذكرلك بالحرف الواحد
وَأَمَّا الْمُعَزِّي الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ الَّذِي سَيُرْسِلُهُ الآبُ بِاسْمِي فَهُوَ يُعَلِّمُكُمْ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ وَيُذَكِّرُكُمْ بِكُلِّ مَا قُلْتُهُ لَكُمْ.

بيقلك المعزي هو الروح القدس

صعبة الفهم؟


----------



## Basilius (13 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: دعوى لمناضرة  حول محمد*



زيد القسام قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> ضننتم انن استسلمت او انسحبت كلامكم مردود عليه اريدكم اولا ان تجيبوني على سؤال واحد
> من هو المعزي ؟



*حضرتك اتعميت ولا حاجة لا سمح الله ؟؟؟؟
مش شايف رد الاخ كريستيان نايت و الاستاذ روك ولا اية يا حج ؟*


----------



## زيد القسام (13 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: دعوى لمناضرة  حول محمد*

الروح القدسي هو النبي القدسي يعني الروح القدس هو نبي القدس وكلمة الروح تستعمل لدلالة على الانبياء في الانجيل مثلا :
أيها الأحباء لا تصدقوا كل روح بل امتحنوا الأرواح هل هي من الله لأن أنبياء كذبة كثيرين قد خرجوا إلي العالم 
اذن الروح هو النبي والقدسي هو الالهي اذن روح القدس هو نبي الله هو الذي بعد المسيح السلام
هو محمد ( صلى الله عليه و سلام )


----------



## Basilius (13 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: دعوى لمناضرة  حول محمد*



زيد القسام قال:


> الروح القدسي هو النبي القدسي يعني الروح القدس هو نبي القدس وكلمة الروح تستعمل لدلالة على الانبياء في الانجيل مثلا :
> أيها الأحباء لا تصدقوا كل روح بل امتحنوا الأرواح هل هي من الله لأن أنبياء كذبة كثيرين قد خرجوا إلي العالم
> اذن الروح هو النبي والقدسي هو الالهي اذن روح القدس هو نبي الله هو الذي بعد المسيح السلام
> هو محمد ( صلى الله عليه و سلام )



*يا راجل امال عمال تقول مناظرة و كلام فاضي 
دة انت طلعت جاهل جدا 
اولا لم ترد او تعقب اي تعقيب صغير على رد الاخ كريستيان نايت 
ثانيا قلت لك اي تفسير شخصي سيضرب بة عرض الحائط و لقد اثبت انك فعلا لا تعرف شيئا 
ثالثا هل كل روح ياهذا هي الروح القدس ؟؟؟  هل النص اللذي ذكرتة يقول على الانبياء بانهم الروح القدس ؟

النص واضح ولا تفسرة على مزاجك لتحفظ ماء وجهك و تداري فضيحتك 
الروح القدس هو روح اللة المنبثق من الاب " روح الحق اللذي من عند الاب ينبثق " 
فهل محمد منبثق من الاب يا هذا ؟؟؟؟؟

هل محمد شهد لابن اللة وشهدو للثالوث يا هذا ؟؟؟
هل محمد كان مع التلاميذ في كرازتهم و كان يرشدهم للكرازة بالمسيح و خلاصة و فداؤة ؟ 

اذن لم تعقب على رد الاخ كريستيان المفحم 
بينت جهلك بمعاني و مفردات الكتاب المقدس 

بلاش تقول حاجة و مانتاش قدها .... نصيحة اخوية *


----------



## Tabitha (13 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: دعوى لمناضرة  حول محمد*



زيد القسام قال:


> ...... روح القدس هو نبي الله ....



*الروح القدس* = *روح الله القدوس*


وتسمى القُدُسْ أي القدوس 

 *القدس* = القدوس = بلا خطية = لأن الله هو الوحيد القدوس أي المعصوم من الخطأ


إذاً هل يليق أن تطلق على أي من الأنبياء البشر كلمة *قدوس* ؟

لو أطلق على بشر كلمة *قدوس* تبقى بتشرك بالله .


----------



## My Rock (13 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: دعوى لمناضرة  حول محمد*



زيد القسام قال:


> الروح القدسي هو النبي القدسي يعني الروح القدس هو نبي القدس وكلمة الروح تستعمل لدلالة على الانبياء في الانجيل مثلا :
> أيها الأحباء لا تصدقوا كل روح بل امتحنوا الأرواح هل هي من الله لأن أنبياء كذبة كثيرين قد خرجوا إلي العالم
> اذن الروح هو النبي والقدسي هو الالهي اذن روح القدس هو نبي الله هو الذي بعد المسيح السلام
> هو محمد ( صلى الله عليه و سلام )


 
حتبدي تفسر بكيف يا صديقي؟
من انت و ما تعرفه من الكتاب المقدس لتعرف الروح القدس!

بعدين اسمه الروح القدس و ليس الروح القدسي
و انت نفسك في عقيدتك لا تؤمن بأن الروح القدس هو نبي الله, يبقى الكذب و التزيف ليه؟

بالنسبة لمثالك الذي اقتبسته فهو يذكر الروح و ليس الروح القدس
لان الروح القدس هو الاقنوم الثالث في الجوهر الالهي

و اتحداك ان تأتي بنص واحد يذكر ان الروح القدس هو نبي
لذلك ننتظر منك دليل بنص كتابي يذكر ان الروح القدس هو نبي الله يا صديقي

لكن لنرى من هو الروح القدس:

لنرى في بداية العهد الجديد و تحديدا في متى 1 و العدد 18:

أَمَّا وِلاَدَةُ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ فَكَانَتْ هَكَذَا: لَمَّا كَانَتْ مَرْيَمُ أُمُّهُ مَخْطُوبَةً لِيُوسُفَ قَبْلَ أَنْ يَجْتَمِعَا وُجِدَتْ حُبْلَى مِنَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ.

مريم العذراء وجدت حبلى من الروح القدس, و الروح القدس هو روح الله الذي ضللها في حملها من نبي الله؟ كلام لا يعطي اي معنى بكل تأكيد

نفس الشئ في العدد 20 من نفس الاصحاح:
وَلَكِنْ فِيمَا هُوَ مُتَفَكِّرٌ فِي هَذِهِ الأُمُورِ إِذَا مَلاَكُ الرَّبِّ قَدْ ظَهَرَ لَهُ فِي حُلْمٍ قَائِلاً: «يَا يُوسُفُ ابْنَ دَاوُدَ لاَ تَخَفْ أَنْ تَأْخُذَ مَرْيَمَ امْرَأَتَكَ لأَنَّ الَّذِي حُبِلَ بِهِ فِيهَا هُوَ مِنَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ.

فهل حبلت من نبي الله!!! بكل تأكيد لا!

لنرى ظهور اقنوم الروح القدس في لوقا 3 و العدد 22
​وَنَزَلَ عَلَيْهِ الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ بِهَيْئَةٍ جِسْمِيَّةٍ مِثْلِ حَمَامَةٍ. وَكَانَ صَوْتٌ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ قَائِلاً: «أَنْتَ ابْنِي الْحَبِيبُ بِكَ سُرِرْتُ!».

فهل النبي ينزل على شكل حمامة يا رجل؟

نرى ايضا في الاعمال 1 و العدد 8​لَكِنَّكُمْ سَتَنَالُونَ قُوَّةً مَتَى حَلَّ الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ عَلَيْكُمْ وَتَكُونُونَ لِي شُهُوداً فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ وَفِي كُلِّ الْيَهُودِيَّةِ وَالسَّامِرَةِ وَإِلَى أَقْصَى الأَرْضِ»

فهل النبي روح ليحل على رسل المسيح و تلاميذه؟ طبعا لا! فأي نبي هذا يحل على احد؟؟؟


كفاية كدة عليك, و منتظرين منك دليل على ان الروح القدس هو نبي, اي مصدر مسيحي او تفسير او نص كتابي...


----------



## زيد القسام (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: دعوى لمناضرة  حول محمد*

 *القدس* = القدوس = بلا خطية = لأن الله هو الوحيد القدوس أي المعصوم من الخطأ
هناك فرق بين الكلمتين  ثم انا قلت روح القدس و لم اقل القدس 


لو أطلق على بشر كلمة *قدوس* تبقى بتشرك بالله .[/SIZE][/QUOTE]

ثم انا قلت روح القدس و لم اقل القدس او القدوس وحدها اي اني اطلقت عليه روح الله اي نبي الله

روح القدس المدكور في اية المعزي هو نبي الله وفي بقي الايات هو جبريل


----------



## My Rock (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: دعوى لمناضرة  حول محمد*



زيد القسام قال:


> *القدس* = القدوس = بلا خطية = لأن الله هو الوحيد القدوس أي المعصوم من الخطأ
> هناك فرق بين الكلمتين ثم انا قلت روح القدس و لم اقل القدس
> 
> 
> لو أطلق على بشر كلمة *قدوس* تبقى بتشرك بالله .[/size]


 
ثم انا قلت روح القدس و لم اقل القدس او القدوس وحدها اي اني اطلقت عليه روح الله اي نبي الله

روح القدس المدكور في اية المعزي هو نبي الله وفي بقي الايات هو جبريل[/quote]

روح الله ليست نبي الله يا اخ, خصوصا بلغة الكتاب المقدس
بعدين هو بكيفك يعني في هذا النص معناها هكذا في نص اخر معناها شئ اخر؟ ما هذا التخبط؟
منتظرين دليل سواء من مصدر مسيحي او تفسير او نص كتابي يذكر ان روح الله هو نبي الله
و لو عايز توفر التعب على روحك, خليني اغششك و اقلك ان لن تجد, لان كل ما ذكرته مجرد تفسير شخصي باطل لا ينتمي الى اي دليل!

شايفين المسلم يا عالم؟ يريد يثبت محمده في الكتاب المقدس يروح يقلي الروح القدس التي هي روح الله هي نبي الله في النص هذا فقط و روح الله في النصوص الاخرى!

اضافة الى الروح القدس ليست جبريل في الكتاب المقدس, فأعرف من أين تلقى معلومات, فيبدوا انها ضعيفة و مشوهة اسلاميا!

يا خيبتكم...


----------



## زيد القسام (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: دعوى لمناضرة  حول محمد ( صلعم) في العهد ال*

اضن نفسي مع تلاميد من الحضانة الا تعني هده الاية أيها الأحباء لا تصدقوا كل روح بل امتحنوا الأرواح هل هي من الله لأن أنبياء كذبة كثيرين قد خرجوا إلي العالم
ان نبي هو الروح و كلمة القدس او القدوس تعني الله   
ادن روح القدس هو نبي الله بلغة الانجيل 
و لا فرق بين روح القدس و روح القدسي 
كما لا فرق بين نبي الله و نبي الالهي


----------



## My Rock (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: دعوى لمناضرة  حول محمد ( صلعم) في العهد ال*



زيد القسام قال:


> اضن نفسي مع تلاميد من الحضانة الا تعني هده الاية أيها الأحباء لا تصدقوا كل روح بل امتحنوا الأرواح هل هي من الله لأن أنبياء كذبة كثيرين قد خرجوا إلي العالم
> ان نبي هو الروح و كلمة القدس او القدوس تعني الله
> ادن روح القدس هو نبي الله بلغة الانجيل
> و لا فرق بين روح القدس و روح القدسي
> كما لا فرق بين نبي الله و نبي الالهي


 
أخي العزيز
فسرنا لك بالدليل و البرهان معنى الروح القدس التي هي روح الله لا روح نبي و لا ما يشابه
بحسب الكتاب المقدس النبي ليس الروح, فالنبي ليس روح الله

كلامك هو عبارة عن تفسير شخصي خاطئ لا يحتوي على اي دليل من الكتاب المقدس

سلام و نعمة


----------



## زيد القسام (20 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: دعوى لمناضرة  حول محمد ( صلعم) في العهد ال*



My Rock قال:


> أخي العزيز
> فسرنا لك بالدليل و البرهان معنى الروح القدس التي هي روح الله لا روح نبي و لا ما يشابه
> بحسب الكتاب المقدس النبي ليس الروح, فالنبي ليس روح الله
> 
> ...


انا قلت روح الله ولم اقل روح النبي اسمع الروح بحسب الا نجيل هو نبي لو ان المعزي هو الروح القدس فاين هو الان


----------



## My Rock (21 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: دعوى لمناضرة  حول محمد ( صلعم) في العهد ال*



زيد القسام قال:


> انا قلت روح الله ولم اقل روح النبي اسمع الروح بحسب الا نجيل هو نبي لو ان المعزي هو الروح القدس فاين هو الان


 
كلامك هذا يا صديقي مجرد هراء و كذب و لا يوجد اي دليل عليه ابدا
وضحنا لك معنا الروح القدس و ذكرنا الاسباب بموضوع اخرو على الرابط التالي 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=349433&postcount=10

صفات الروح القدس من الكتاب المقدس التي لا يمكنها وصفها لروح نبي او اي روح اخرى سوى روح الله

فيا تتكلم بدليل و برهان يا صديقي, و الا نلغي اسم الموضوع من مناظرة, الى مهزلة...

مناظرة و راد بيها بسطر واحد و تفسر كلمات بكيفك؟

ارحمنا يا رب...


----------



## blackrock (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: دعوى لمناضرة  حول محمد ( صلعم) في العهد القديم  و الجديد  من يقبل تحدي*

بجد انا كنت عايز اسا عدكم بس انا شايف باسم الصليب انتم مسبتوش حاجه مردتوش عليها
ربنا يسوع يقويكم ويعوض تعب محبتكم

ويساعدكم علي الرد علي امثال هؤلاء المجادلين وهم يعلمون اننا نحن المسيحيون نســــــــــــــــــــــــير في طريق النور والخلاص
*(((+++طريق المسيح+++)))*

*MODY LOVELY*​


----------



## زيد القسام (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: دعوى لمناضرة  حول محمد ( صلعم) في العهد ال*



My Rock قال:


> كلامك هذا يا صديقي مجرد هراء و كذب و لا يوجد اي دليل عليه ابدا
> وضحنا لك معنا الروح القدس و ذكرنا الاسباب بموضوع اخرو على الرابط التالي
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=349433&postcount=10
> 
> ...


المهزلة هي التي تفعلها انت تحول هزيمتك الى انتصر وضعفك الى قوة قلت لك انا لم اقل لك ان الروح هو روح نبي بل روح الله التي تعني نبي الله بلغة الانجيل نبي الله ثم هناك تدل على ان المعزي لا يتكلم من نفسه واذا كان المعزي هو الروح القدس فهذا يعني شيء واحد ان الروح القدس ليس الها لانه لا يتكلم من نفسه
وقد فهم أوائل النصارى قول يوحنا بأنه بشارة بكائن بشري، وادعى مونتنوس في القرن الثاني (187م) أنه البارقليط القادم، ومثله صنع ماني في القرن الرابع فادعى أنه البارقليط، وتشبه بالمسيح فاختار اثنا عشر تلميذاً وسبعون أسقفاً أرسلهم إلى بلاد المشرق، ولو كان فهمهم للبارقليط أنه الأقنوم الثالث لما تجرؤوا على هذه الدعوى.


----------



## Basilius (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: دعوى لمناضرة  حول محمد ( صلعم) في العهد ال*



زيد القسام قال:


> المهزلة هي التي تفعلها انت تحول هزيمتك الى انتصر وضعفك الى قوة قلت لك انا لم اقل لك ان الروح هو روح نبي بل روح الله التي تعني نبي الله بلغة الانجيل نبي الله ثم هناك تدل على ان المعزي لا يتكلم من نفسه واذا كان المعزي هو الروح القدس فهذا يعني شيء واحد ان الروح القدس ليس الها لانه لا يتكلم من نفسه
> وقد فهم أوائل النصارى قول يوحنا بأنه بشارة بكائن بشري، وادعى مونتنوس في القرن الثاني (187م) أنه البارقليط القادم، ومثله صنع ماني في القرن الرابع فادعى أنه البارقليط، وتشبه بالمسيح فاختار اثنا عشر تلميذاً وسبعون أسقفاً أرسلهم إلى بلاد المشرق، ولو كان فهمهم للبارقليط أنه الأقنوم الثالث لما تجرؤوا على هذه الدعوى.




*اذن فقد اعلن العضو المسلم افلاسة للمرة الرابعة وهروبة  بعد تجاهل الاجابات 
سالناك و قلنا دليلك على ان الانبياء كانوا يسموا " بالروح القدس " باللفظ و لم تجب 
واعطيناك ادلة من الانجيل ان الروح القدس هو الله نفسة وانة لم يسمى اي احد بالروح القدس 
اعطاك الاستاذ روك رابط موجود علية تعليق و اسئلة لمن يدعي مصلك ان الباراقليط هو محمد وانت تعمدت ان تتجاهلة .... طريقتك في التجاهل لن تجدي معنا يا هذا 
تجاهلت كل النصوص ايها الجبان 
اتحداك ان تجاوب على الاسئلة او ان تعلق على الرابط الموجود في مداخلة السيد روك *


> وقد فهم أوائل النصارى قول يوحنا بأنه بشارة بكائن بشري،


*تقدر تثبت كلامك هذا يا مدلس؟؟ 
فلتلاميذ استشهدوا بالروح القدس و ذكروا المعزي في رسائلهم و كلة موجود بالراتبط اللذي تجاهلتة ايها الجبان المدلس 


هروب موفق *


----------



## Basilius (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: دعوى لمناضرة  حول محمد ( صلعم) في العهد القديم  و الجديد  من يقبل تحدي*

*وبعدين تعالى هنا انا مش سالتك كام سؤال في الاول كبداية للحوار انا و استاذ روك وانت عملت فيها الاعمى و لم تجاوب ؟؟ 
انت تقتبس مقطع او مقطعين من الكتاب المقدس او الانجيل تحديدا تستشهد بة ؟ فاذن يجب ان تعترف بكل ما ورد بة 
قال المسيح ان المعزي الروح القدس منبثق من الاب و سالتك هل محمد منبثق من الاب ؟ 
قال السيد المسيح ان المعزي الروح القدس سيرشد التلاميذ و يذكرهم بكل ما حدث من صلب و فداء ... الخ فلماذا تستشهد بكتاب لا تؤمن بة و بمبادىء فية ؟ 
فهل محمد كان مع تلاميذ المسيح ؟ هل كان يرشدهم ؟ كما كان الروح القدس يرشدهم في الكرازة بالانجيل ؟ 


واخيرا 
لماذا تتجاهل ردود الاستاذ روك و اسئلتنا ؟ 
اعطاك الاستاذ روك رابط فهل تقدر على مجاوبة الاسئلة التي بداخلة يامن تدعي العلم وانت اجهل الجهال *


----------



## irmh (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: دعوى لمناضرة  حول محمد ( صلعم) في العهد القديم  و الجديد  من يقبل تحدي*

كلم فاضي لو عندنا في الانجيل ان محمد هو النبي كنا اتبعناه بس المشكلة مش فينا او في الانجيل المشكلة في القران بتاعكم الى متالف من اوله لاخره تقدر تديني دليل على صحة القران
معتقدش..........


----------



## زيد القسام (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: دعوى لمناضرة  حول محمد ( صلعم) في العهد القديم  و الجديد  من يقبل تحدي*



AVADA CADAVRA قال:


> *وبعدين تعالى هنا انا مش سالتك كام سؤال في الاول كبداية للحوار انا و استاذ روك وانت عملت فيها الاعمى و لم تجاوب ؟؟
> انت تقتبس مقطع او مقطعين من الكتاب المقدس او الانجيل تحديدا تستشهد بة ؟ فاذن يجب ان تعترف بكل ما ورد بة
> قال المسيح ان المعزي الروح القدس منبثق من الاب و سالتك هل محمد منبثق من الاب ؟
> قال السيد المسيح ان المعزي الروح القدس سيرشد التلاميذ و يذكرهم بكل ما حدث من صلب و فداء ... الخ فلماذا تستشهد بكتاب لا تؤمن بة و بمبادىء فية ؟
> ...



هذا شتم لا اقبله


----------



## Basilius (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: دعوى لمناضرة  حول محمد ( صلعم) في العهد القديم  و الجديد  من يقبل تحدي*



زيد القسام قال:


> هذا شتم لا اقبله


 

*ردك قوي جدا و مفحم .. بعد اسابيع عديدة من اخر مداخلة هبلة لك *


----------



## mobasher (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: دعوى لمناضرة  حول محمد ( صلعم) في العهد القديم  و الجديد  من يقبل تحدي*

إليكم هذا الرابط الذي سيفحم جميع الروابط السابقه وهو كتاب لا يتصل بأي موقع إسلامي أي أنه لا يخالف الشروط والأجمل من ذلك أن الكتاب لم يورد ذكر كلمت إبن الإنسان أو البارقليط في إثبات أن محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم 
                             قد بشر الله في التوراة مقدمه
                                              وجدد الوعد بلموعود إنجيل​http://www.islamahmadiyya.net/pdf/prophet_in_bible.pdf​


----------



## mobasher (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: دعوى لمناضرة  حول محمد ( صلعم) في العهد القديم  و الجديد  من يقبل تحدي*

هذا هو الرابط​
http://www.islamahmadiyya.net/pdf/prophet_in_bible.pdf​


----------



## انت الفادي (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: دعوى لمناضرة  حول محمد ( صلعم) في العهد ال*



زيد القسام قال:


> المهزلة هي التي تفعلها انت تحول هزيمتك الى انتصر وضعفك الى قوة قلت لك انا لم اقل لك ان الروح هو روح نبي بل روح الله التي تعني نبي الله بلغة الانجيل نبي الله *ثم هناك تدل على ان المعزي لا يتكلم من نفسه واذا كان المعزي هو الروح القدس فهذا يعني شيء واحد ان الروح القدس ليس الها لانه لا يتكلم من نفسه*
> وقد فهم أوائل النصارى قول يوحنا بأنه بشارة بكائن بشري، وادعى مونتنوس في القرن الثاني (187م) أنه البارقليط القادم، ومثله صنع ماني في القرن الرابع فادعى أنه البارقليط، وتشبه بالمسيح فاختار اثنا عشر تلميذاً وسبعون أسقفاً أرسلهم إلى بلاد المشرق، ولو كان فهمهم للبارقليط أنه الأقنوم الثالث لما تجرؤوا على هذه الدعوى.



حبيب قلبي... انت مصاب بأنفصام في الشخصية ام ماذا؟؟؟
لو انت امنت ان الروح القدس هو روح الله اذن فهو جزء لا يتجزء من الله و بالتالي لا يتصرف وحده... هل فهمت؟؟
اكيد لسه..
فلنفرض ان عقل فكر في فكرة و نفذها... فهل ستقول عفوا هذا عقلي و ليس انا شخصيا؟؟؟ و ليس لي سلطان علي عقلي؟؟
بالطبع لا يا عزيزي.. فعقلك هو انت نفسك.. فهو لا يتصرف بدون ارادتك.. و لا يفعل جسدك شئ الا بأرادتك..
فأنفصام الشخصية هذا هو تفكير اسلامي لانه يريد ان يفصل بين الاقنوم و الاخر.
عزيزي... عندما نقول انك كتب هذه الكلمات مع بنات افكارك.. فهل هذا يعني ان عقلك كتب هذا و هو شخصية منفردة عنك؟؟؟ بالطبع لا.. فأنت و عقلك واحد.. و لكن لكل منكم وظيفة.. و خاصية. بالطبع مع مراعاة المحدودية في البشر و اللا محدودية عند الله.

اما بخصوص 
روح
الروح
قدس 
القدس
و الروح القدس
فلاحظ طريقة الكتابة يا عزيزي..
 فكلمة روح وحدها شئ و كلمة قدس وحدها شئ و كلمة الروح القدس معا شئ اخر..
انت تريد ان تفصل بينهم حتي يتناسب التفسير مع هواك..
الروح القدس  هو روح الله... و يجب ملاحظة اداة التعريف  ا ل 
فالانبياء روح فقط و ليس الروح القدس
و الروح روح و لكن ليس الروح القدس
القدس هو القدوس و هو الله 
و الروح القدس هو روح الله.. لا تأتي انت و تأخذ روح الاولي (عدم معرفة ب ا ل ) المقصود بها الروح البشري و تقول انها نبي و الي اخره.. ثم تفسر كلمة قدوس وحدها..
و حتي لو فرضنا جدلا... لاحظ كلمة جدلا هذه ..حتي نرضيك و نسايرك في افكارك...
وو فرضنا جدلا  ان الروح القدس هو علي حسب تفسيرك هو نبي الله...
فنهاك العديد من النقاط التي تتنافي مع هذا التفسير... ا
يقول النص:
 إن كنتم تحبونني فاحفظوا وصاياي *وأنا أطلب من الأب* فيعطيكم معزيا آخر *ليمكث معكم إلي الأب*د، روح الحق *الذي لا يستطيع العالم أن يقبله لأنه لا يراه ولا يعرف*ه *وأما أنتم فتعرفونه لأنه ماكث معكم ويكون فيكم*

لاحظ الكلمات التي تم التعليم عليها بالاحمر:
1: انا اطلب من الاب ان يعطيكم: هل محمد جاء بناء علي طلب السيد المسيح من الله؟؟؟ معني ذلك ان السيد المسيح لو لم يطلب لما جاء محمد؟؟؟
2: ليمكث معكم الي الابد: هل محمد كان موجود اصلا ذاك الوقت و مكث حتي الان؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
3:الذي لا يستطيع العالم ان يقبله لانه لا يراه و لا يعرفه: هل محمد كان لابسا طاقية الاخفاء؟؟؟؟؟ و هل كان المسلمين لا يقدرون ان يروا محمد؟؟؟
4: واما انتم فتعرفونه لانه ماكث معكم و يكون فيكم: متي ولد محمد حتي يكون التلاميذ قد عرفوه و مكث معهم... ثم تأتي الضربة القاضية و يقول:
و يكون فيكم......
يا الهي..
حيكون فينا اذاي؟؟؟؟ هل يمكن للملموسات انت تكون فينا في داخلنا؟؟؟؟
ربنا يفتحلك عينك.


----------



## انت الفادي (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: دعوى لمناضرة  حول محمد ( صلعم) في العهد القديم  و الجديد  من يقبل تحدي*



mobasher قال:


> إليكم هذا الرابط الذي سيفحم جميع الروابط السابقه وهو كتاب لا يتصل بأي موقع إسلامي أي أنه لا يخالف الشروط والأجمل من ذلك أن الكتاب لم يورد ذكر كلمت إبن الإنسان أو البارقليط في إثبات أن محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم
> قد بشر الله في التوراة مقدمه
> وجدد الوعد بلموعود إنجيل​http://www.islamahmadiyya.net/pdf/prophet_in_bible.pdf​



طيب عيني في عينك كده
لما الكتاب ده نفسه كاتبه و احد مسلم..تقوللي ملهوش دخل بالاسلام؟؟؟

يا راجل عيب عليك بلاش التقية معانا.
انت تعلمت في الاسلام انك يمكن ان تكذب لنصرة الاسلام..
لكني اقول لك..ما هو مبني علي باطل فهو باطل
و ما هو مبني علي كذب فهو ايضا كذب.. ولا انت ايه رأيك؟؟
تحياتي


----------



## mobasher (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: دعوى لمناضرة  حول محمد ( صلعم) في العهد القديم  و الجديد  من يقبل تحدي*



انت الفادي قال:


> طيب عيني في عينك كده
> لما الكتاب ده نفسه كاتبه و احد مسلم..تقوللي ملهوش دخل بالاسلام؟؟؟
> 
> يا راجل عيب عليك بلاش التقية معانا.
> ...



لا أعرف كيف فسرت الكلام نحكي بلشرق تيجي من الغرب أنا قلت أن الموقع لا يتصل بموقع إسلامي وليس صفحه من أحد المواقع الاسلاميه وهذا ينطبق على الشروط الموجوده في منتداكم بعدم وضع موقع أسلامي غير معتمد مع أني لا أعرف ما هو المعتمد عندكم وهذا مكتوب في شروط الحوار الاسلامي بلقسم الخاص للحوار الاسلامي وتستطيع مراجعة ما كتب هناك.


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: دعوى لمناضرة  حول محمد ( صلعم) في العهد القديم  و الجديد  من يقبل تحدي*

بارقليط​ 
إن لفظ بارقليط، (باليونانية parakletos) لفظ مأخوذ من كتابات القديس يوحنا. وهو يعبّر، ليس عن طبيعة شخص، بل عن وظيفته: مَن يُدعى إلى جانب ad-vocatus, para-kaleo، فهو من يلعب دور المساعد الإيجابي، والمحامي، والمؤيد (ومعنى "المعزي"- المشتق على الأرجح من أصل لغوي خاطئ- غير وارد في العهد الجديد). و يقوم بهذه المهمة يسوع المسيح الذي هو "شفيع لنا عند الآب وهو كفارة عن خطايانا" في السماء (1 يوحنا 2: 1)، كما يقوم بها أيضاًالروح القدس الذي يحقق حضور يسوع فعلياً من حيث هو الشاهد والمدافع عنه بين المؤمنين (يوحنا 14: 16- 17 و26- 27، 15: 26- 27، 16: 7- 11 و13- 15). 
1. الروح القدس وحضور يسوع:
يرتبط مجيء البارقليط بانطلاق يسوع (يوحنا 16: 7) الذي ينشىء مرحلة جديدة في تاريخ حضور الله ما بين البشر. ففي خطابه بعد العشاء السري، ينبىء يسوع بأنه سوف يعود، ليس فقط عند نهاية الأزمنة (14: 3)، ولكن خلال حالات ظهورا ته الفصحية (14: 18- 20، 16: 16- 19). سوف يغمر الفرح التلاميذ، عندما يرون يسوع ظاهراً لهم بعد قيامته (16: 22). إلا أن حضوره ما بين تلاميذه لن يكون طابع حسّي، وانما "روحاني". فحتى الآن، كان "يقيم مع ذويه" (14: 25). أما الآن، فإن الآب سوف يهب لهم باسم يسوع (14: 26)، ومن أجل صلاته، "مؤيداً آخر" (14: 16)، سوف يرسله يسوع نفسه (15: 26، 16: 7)فمع كون الروح هو "آخر" غير يسوع، إلا أنه يؤدي بخضور يسوع إلى كماله. وأسوة بيسوع، هو "فيهم" (14: 17، 17: 23)، ومثل يسوع، يقيم "مع" المؤمنين (14: 17 و25)، ولكنه سيمكث معهم "إلى الآبد" (14: 16، راجع متى 28: 20) إذ أنه من الآن يقدم مسبقاً الأمكنة التي مضى يسوع ليعدّها في بيت الآب (14: 2- 3). وهو روح الحق (14: 17، 16: 13)، هذا الحق الذي هو يسوع (14: 6), المضاد لأبي الكذب (8: 44)، وهو 1لذي يميّز من الآن فصاعدا العبادة الصادقة لللآب (4: 23- 24). كذلك الروح القدس (14: 26) الذي استحق يسوع القدوس (6: 69), بتقديسه (17: 19) أن يعطيه لأتباعه (20: 22، 7: 39)، "فيقدسهم" (17: 17). بحيث لا يكونون بعد من العالم (17: 16). وكما لا يظهر يسوع نفسه للعالم (14: 21- 22) الذي يبغضه (7: 7، 15: 18- 19)، كذلك الروح أيضاً لا يستطيع العالم أن يتلقّاه (14: 17). 
2. روح الحق، ذاكرة الكنيسة الحيّة:
وفي جماعة التلاميذ يصبح حضور البارقليط إيجابياً. فسيقوم بتمجيد يسوع (16: 14)، ويكون ذلك أولاً بإحياء تعليمه: سوف "يعلّمكم جميع الأشياء ويذكّركم جميع ما قلته لكم" (14: 26). ويتم هذا التعليم وهذا التذكير بالاتصال الوثيق بيسوع على نفس المنوال الذي به أنجز يسوع رسالته، متحداً دائماً بأبيه. وكما أن يسوع يتصرف بما هو للآب (16: 15, 17: 10)، فكذلك الروح "سوف يأخذ مما لي ويطلعكم عليه" (16: 14- 15). وسوف يذكر مما قاله يسوع، لأنه "لا يتكلم بشيء من عنده، ولكن يتكلم. مما يسمع"، كما كان يسوع يأخذ كل شيء من عند أبيه (5: 30، 8: 40، 15: 15)، ولم يكن تعليمه "من عنده" (8: 28، 12: 49 و50، 14: 10). وكما أن من رأى يسوع قد رأى الآب (14: 9)، فكذلك المسحة (Chrisma) تعلّم كل شيء (1 يوحنا 2: 27)، أي أن الروح "يرشد إلى الحق كله" (يوحنا 16: 13): أو"يقدّم تقديماً جديداً"، في ضوء الفصح، الأحداث السابقة (راجع 2: 22، 7: 39، 11: 1 5- 52، 12: 16، 13: 7). وبذلك هو يشهد للمسيح (15: 26)، ويجعل التلاميذ يشهدون معه وبه (15: 27). 
3. روح الحق، مدافع عن يسوع:
لا يكشف البارقليط فقط حقاً بنقص الباطل، ولكنه يبرر الحق في مواجهة كذب العالم. بصفته "روح الحق"، فإنه يشهد للمسيح في الدعوى التي يقيمها العالم ضد يسوع، داخل قلوب تلاميذه. فبينما تقدم الأناجيل الازائية الروح كمدافع عن التلاميذ، إذ يساقون للمحاكمة أمام الملوك (مرقس 13: 11)، نرى يوحنا يقدمه مدافعاً عن يسوع: فبعد أن كان التلاميذ يقفون في صف المتهمين، هاهم وقد أصبحوا يحكمون على قضاتهم، على نحو ما كان عليه يسوع خلال حياته الأرضية (يوحنا 5: 19- 47). فالبارقليط يخزي العالم على أمور ثلاثة (16: 8- 11): الخطيئة، إذ هي تقوم على عدم الإيمان بيسوع, والبر، حيث يظهر برّ يسوع الذي يتمجد عند الآب، والحكم، لأن الإدانة صدرت ضد سيّد هذا العالم. لذلك بفضل البارقليط الذي يتلقّاه المؤمن ويسمعه، ها إن يقيناً يملأ قلبه: ليس الحق من جانب العالم بل من جانب يسوع. فالمؤمن إذاً على حق هو أيضاً عندما يؤمن ويعاني الشدة من أجل معلمه. فبالاشتراك معه، قد غلب، منذ الآن، العالم وإبليس (16: 33). 
(معجم اللاهوت الكتابي).​


----------



## انت الفادي (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: دعوى لمناضرة  حول محمد ( صلعم) في العهد القديم  و الجديد  من يقبل تحدي*

حلوة حركة الاستعباط دي منك يا مبشر
ههههههههههههه
الموقع اسمه الموقع العربي الرسمي للجماعة الاسلامية الاحمدية

يبقي موقع بوذي؟؟؟ هههههههههههه

صدقني لو قلتلك احترم عقولنا اكون رفعت من شأنك... 
بس انا حاقولك : الغبي هو من يعتقد انه اذكي الناس 

تحياتي
ههههههههههههه


----------



## انت الفادي (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: دعوى لمناضرة  حول محمد ( صلعم) في العهد القديم  و الجديد  من يقبل تحدي*

تعال نشوف المكتوب في الكتاب ده ايه و نحلله حته حته:
قبل التحليل يجب اعطاء نبزة تاريخية بسيطة حتي لا يتوه القارئ عن الحقيقة:
اولا: اقام الله عهده مع اسحق ابن ابراهيم:
تكوين 17:18
 18 وقال ابراهيم لله ليت اسماعيل يعيش امامك.19 فقال الله بل سارة امرأتك تلد لك ابنا *وتدعو اسمه اسحق.واقيم عهدي معه عهدا ابديا لنسله من بعده.*
نلاحظ ان العهد كان لاسحاق.
ثانيا: خروج اسماعيل و امه من النسل و من العهد:
تكوين 21
9 ورأت سارة ابن هاجر المصرية الذي ولدته لابراهيم يمزح. 10 فقالت لابراهيم اطرد هذه الجارية وابنها.لان ابن هذه الجارية *لا يرث مع ابني اسحق*. 11 فقبح الكلام جدا في عيني ابراهيم لسبب ابنه. 12 فقال الله لابراهيم لا يقبح في عينيك من اجل الغلام ومن اجل جاريتك.في كل ما تقول لك سارة *اسمع لقولها.لانه باسحق يدعى لك نسل*
هذه الكلمة الاخيرة توضح اشياء كثيرة... لانها تحتوي علي الضربة القاضية للمسلمين في ادعائاتهم
فهو يقول لانه بأسحق يدعي لك نسل...ما معني هذا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ هل فكرت في هذا الكلام يا عزيزي؟؟؟ اي ان من هذه اللحظة اصيح نسل ابراهيم هو اسحق و لا يعود اسماعيل من نسل ابراهيم.
ثالثا و هو الاهم:
كما نعلم جميعا ان موسي جاء بعد ابراهيم و اسحق بسنين طويلة

هنا انتهينا من المقدمة و نأتي الي نص الكتاب الهزلي الذي الفه الجماعة الاسلامية الاحمدية:
يتناول  الكاتب النص المذكور في التثنية 18:
 «يُقِيمُ لَكَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ نَبِيًّا مِنْ وَسَطِكَ مِنْ إِخْوَتِكَ مِثْلِي. لَهُ تَسْمَعُونَ. 16 حَسَبَ كُلِّ مَا طَلَبْتَ مِنَ الرَّبِّ إِلهِكَ فِي حُورِيبَ يَوْمَ الاجْتِمَاعِ قَائِلاً: لاَ أَعُودُ أَسْمَعُ صَوْتَ الرَّبِّ إِلهِي وَلاَ أَرَى هذِهِ النَّارَ الْعَظِيمَةَ أَيْضًا لِئَلاَّ أَمُوتَ. 17 قَالَ لِيَ الرَّبُّ: قَدْ أَحْسَنُوا فِي مَا تَكَلَّمُوا. 18 أُقِيمُ لَهُمْ نَبِيًّا مِنْ وَسَطِ إِخْوَتِهِمْ مِثْلَكَ، وَأَجْعَلُ كَلاَمِي فِي فَمِهِ، فَيُكَلِّمُهُمْ بِكُلِّ مَا أُوصِيهِ بِهِ. 19 وَيَكُونُ أَنَّ الإِنْسَانَ الَّذِي لاَ يَسْمَعُ لِكَلاَمِي الَّذِي يَتَكَلَّمُ بِهِ بِاسْمِي أَنَا أُطَالِبُهُ. 20 وَأَمَّا النَّبِيُّ الَّذِي يُطْغِي، فَيَتَكَلَّمُ بِاسْمِي كَلاَمًا لَمْ أُوصِهِ أَنْ يَتَكَلَّمَ بِهِ، أَوِ الَّذِي يَتَكَلَّمُ بِاسْمِ آلِهَةٍ أُخْرَى، فَيَمُوتُ ذلِكَ النَّبِيُّ

يعلل كاتب هذا الكتاب قول الرب انه سيقيم له نبيا من وسطهم و الي اخر الاية  و ان هذا النبي هو محمد طبعا عن طريق تحليلات عديدة منها ان محمد من نسل اسماعيل و الي اخره
اقول لك يا عزيزي قد قدمنا لك في المقدمة في بداية هذا المقال حتي تعرف ان نسل اسماعيل ليس هو نسل ابراهيم لانه بطرد اسماعيل و امه قد اعطي الرب تسمية نسل لاسحق فقط و بالتالي لا يمكن ان يكون نسل اسماعيل مشترك في النبوة
و حتي لو قلنا انه يمكن ان يكون المقصود ايضا نسل اسماعيل فهناك شروط تحتمها هذه الاية انت لم تنتبه لها
قول الرب 
«يُقِيمُ لَكَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ نَبِيًّا مِنْ وَسَطِكَ مِنْ إِخْوَتِكَ مِثْلِي
فهذا المقطع الصفير وحده يضحد كل كلامك لان هذه الجملة الصغيرة فرضت ثلاثة شروط لهذا النبي
اولا. ان يكون من وسط اسرائيل ( و اسماعيل و نسله لا يعيشون وسط اسرائيل)
ثانيا: ان يكون من اخوته اي من نسل اسرائيل ( و اسماعيل و نسله ليس من نسل اسرائيل)
ثالثا و الاهم: ان يكون مثله اي ان يكون يهوديا ايضا (نسل اسماعيل ليس يهوديا)
و لذلك يا عزيزي.. كي تثبت بواسطة هذه الاية ان محمد هو موضوع الحديث اذن يجب ان تسلم بأن محمد كان يهوديا.

 البقية تأتي


----------



## انت الفادي (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: دعوى لمناضرة  حول محمد ( صلعم) في العهد القديم  و الجديد  من يقبل تحدي*

ملحوظة صغيرة:
علي المسلم ان يعرف ان كلمة بني اسرائيل هم بني يعقوب ابن اسحق
فقول ان يكون النبي من وسط بني اسرائيل اي من وسط بني يعقوب 
فهل اسماعيل و نسله من بني اسرائيل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
يا ريت نقرا شوية و نشغل مخنا علشان نفهم.. وهذه النقطة وحدها تهدم كل نظرياتكم حول النبوة لمحمد.


----------



## Basilius (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: دعوى لمناضرة  حول محمد ( صلعم) في العهد القديم  و الجديد  من يقبل تحدي*

*كفى هراء و كذبا اسلاميا و غباءا ازليا *

*المناظر اللذي فتح الموضوع *
*فتحة على صفات المعزي و ماهية الروح القدس *
*من داخل الايمان المسيحي *
* ولم نرى منة سوى التدليس و الجهل و التاليف *

*واختفى لاسابيع عديدة بعد الاجوبة و اسئلتنا *

*امامك 24 ساعة لاجابة التساؤلات حول الروح القدس في الرابط اللذي وضعة السيد روك *
*الاجابة تكون بنعم ام بلا من داخل الايمان المسيحي *

*غير كدة ساغلق الموضوع على هروب المناظر *

*وكفى هراءا *


*وانت يا بتاع الباراقليط .... فندنا غباء الاحمدية و المسلمين قبلا *
*فياريت لو عندك المقدرة تبقى ترد على الاجوبة قبلا  *
*بلاش هبل و كلام فاضي *


----------



## Basilius (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: دعوى لمناضرة  حول محمد ( صلعم) في العهد القديم  و الجديد  من يقبل تحدي*

اذن 
مرت ال 24 ساعة و لم نتلقى اي جواب من المناظر الاصلي 
اللذي ترك الموضوع اساسا من اكثر من اسبوع 

و الاخ كان موجود في القسم امس و لم يرد على الموضوع 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=27604&page=2

وفي هذا الموضوع وضع هذا الاخ مشاركة في الساعة 8.02 pm 

ولم يلتفت الى طلبنا 

اذن نتمنى من المشرف غلق الموضوع بعد اخر فرصة لة


----------



## My Rock (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: دعوى لمناضرة  حول محمد ( صلعم) في العهد القديم  و الجديد  من يقبل تحدي*

بعد ما يقارب الشهرين و نصف, نطالب بدليل واحد, لكن لا حياة لمن تنادي
يغلق الموضوع و يبقى عبرة لكل من يتجرأ و يفتوه بخرافات بشارة محمد من الأنجيل..


----------

